# Hammersmith Hospital : Part 35



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Bumps to you all


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hope you are all enjoying the bank holiday sunshine  

Mini - hope all went well for ET and you are resting up...     

Beanie x


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Well once again I resurface.  Things have been a bit chaotic but the good news is that we start D/R on 1st June so I'm really excited whilst at the same time I'm terrified, what I we get pregnant are we ready for this, if we don't get pregnant how will we cope, will I get many side effects, have I lost enough weight, am I taking enough/the right vitamins.

OMG I'm becoming a nightmare apologies all.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh sorry guys, i thought i had posted, it obviously went wrong!  

[fly][/fly]

Again!!  

all went well and ant and Dec are snuggling up inside as we speak!    

Ant is a 6 cell and Dec is a 7 cell. Both average quality. Its more than i expected so am happy with that.

They were really busy today and had to wait ages, i was getting really hett up and then started hyperventiliating when we were talkng to the embryologist!!  He said he never wants to see me again!!!!!!    

My bladder was fit to burst and nearly lost it all! 

Test day is 7th but i told her i wanted a blood test. she said i have to book it in. I quered why they have changed it from 14 days EC to 16 days EC. SHe just said everthing has changed. But i'm going to try my luck at 14 days EC!! I need a blood test cos of my chem pg which don't show up on the pee stick. I need to know if i have had one as it will detemine what we do next.

DH said he saw our file on the desk and ours was the thickest one there!!!!


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Dotty and Mini - Yay!! How exciting, got everything crossed for you

Pushoz - you be a nightmare all you want   We can all support you here. Wishing you loads of luck.

Hi everyone else, hope you are all OK and had a fab weekend xx


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

Mini- congratulations on been PUPO. I had real trouble keeping my bladder full and had to do a wee when i was all gowned up. Was told to do a little bit but that was impossible. Had to down loads of water when got back to cubical and had ET 30 mins later.

Back to work today had ET Sat. Have been taking it quite easy and DH has been a star not letting me doing anything. Have been out and about but then when at home lying in bed or on sofa watching movies. Have been feeling really sick the last 2 days and cant even face breakfast this morning. Asked my boss when i got to work this morning, im a nanny and my boss is a doctor, if it could be the antibiotics she said it could be. Might ring clinic later. Otherwise been ok had the occasional twing from right ovary but nothing else. Feel protective over cheese and pickle, i have a cold at the mo and im worried all the sneezing and blowing my nose will affect them because it puts strain on my tummy. Am i going mad   ?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

dottylotty said:


> . Am i going mad  ?


Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all,

((hugs)) to those who need it, congrats to those PUPO and having treatment.

Sorry I went away but I needed some time to recover after my negative cycle. 

I was waiting for a review appointment letter, but instead of that I got a letter stating my next round of treatment would be in August/September! I totally wasn't expecting that at all. I thought I'd have to wait two weeks for review letter, two months for review, then six months for treatment. But they've put me onto my second free NHS cycle - so that's pretty good.

I'm pleased that the next one is lined up, though still grieving for my failed attempt. I finally told my mother after it (about my infertility/IVF) for the first time and she was simultaneously supportive and not. My family doesn't like emotion and debating negative possibilities, so she just told me it would definitely happen next time - which I know sounds good, but she didn't want to talk about it at all, that's all she would say.

Someone I know IRL is pupo at the moment with blasts, and I think she has an excellent chance. I'm so excited for her and yet a little bit torn about how I'll feel when (I hope it's when) she's pregnant - hope that doesn't make me a bad person.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Mini and Dotty, congratulations PUPO ladies 

What good news in getting a cycle so quickly Helen, and without the fuss of having to haggle for it  IYKWIM. August gives you a couple of months to get yoru head around it again 

Bobbi, thank you for doing the hall fo fame. Its looking lovely!

Helen


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

helen - you're not a bad person at all, I spend my life dreading the next BFP that isn't mine  , you need to be a bit selfish with these things - its all about YOU hon   

Catherine


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

hi all

just whizzing by to wish PUPO girls lots of luck

Tots

Bobbi - nice hall of fame update!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello everyone   ,

Mini and Dotty    

Lots of     to everyone 

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi  everyone, 
I had my review at Lister, and they confirmed partial premature ovulation. The doc said she did not know about 3 other women on that day having 100% premature ovulation ( surprising)  and will investigate and come back to me . 
I am getting my notes back. She said I could try again as I have the potential to go to blasts as had enough follies, and they would monitor me more and slightly change the protocole. At this point I think it is too late, I don't really trust them anymore. 
I am not sure what I will do next. It was supposed to be my last cycle, but I am so frustrated , I feel my body did well and they lost half the follies, I should maybe try one last time but somewhere else. UCL is one idea that comes to mind, considering how well Mr and Mrs Bigfish did. 
We will see. May book an appointment with them. Does anyone know if ACU at UCL does sedation or GA? I think it is sedation. 
So much easier on body!

Future Mummy


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies  

Just a quick note to update you on scan we had yesterday - and yep....we have twins  

Yikes    Think me pub days could be numbered  

Hang in there ladies...  to you all

Future Mummy - think is was sedation 

Have a good evening ladies


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

OMG Mr Bigfish!       congratulations to you and Mrs Bigfish 
Yep, enjoy the pub while you can          

Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Congratulations Mr and Mrs Bigfish - more twins, how delightful x

FM -   so sorry to hear your news. I don't think I could trust the Lister again either...

EBW - hope you, Kate and bump are ok.

Fingers crossed for those ladies in cycle and PUPO

Big hello's to everyone else and good luck   

NF
x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

FM - I waa thinking the same about me, as i only got 5 eggs with 10 follies that were ready!    I think UCH do GA. ring them, or you could request it, ask the girls on the thead.   

Bigfish - I had a feeling you would have twins! Congrats.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi , did finally find info on Acu ucl website and it is indeed sedation. Much better  
The Lister said I could request sedation but when the day came, the anesthesist showed signs she was not too comfortable with it and told me I would have lots of pain , would not remember it, but it would hurt. So I decided to have GA as when you start asking docs or anesthesists to perform something they are not used to, that is when problems arise sometimes. 
I still have a funny feeling around left ovary , like tiny cramp and if I push on it it is sensitive, since EC!  I am sure it will go away one day, but still, a bit weird. I saw my GP the other day for getting a prescription and mentionned it, and he said that if in a month not better, I should have an ultrasound  
Hopefully it will go away on its own.

I do sound like I am still frustrated with them , don't I ? I so am  
I need to go past that feeling if I want to move on, so I think also maybe a good thing to get another opinion at different hospital. 

Night night all ,

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

cant believe I missed the new thread  

Congrats the bigfishes!

Good luck to you pupo ladies.

Things doing ok here,  terrible cough (both me an K) but thats about it.

Big   if anyone needs it.

better go.  6 days of work left after today


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

FM - But the thing is you don't remember it!! I didn't want sedation the first time and now love it!!   I don't feel a thing and, if i do at the time i certainly don't remember it!! You can have different strengths, i told him him to knock me out which he did, but others like to be more awake but relaxed. 

At the moment you are grieving and feeling   but the lister are very good, but go with your gut instinct hun.  I've told DH that this is the last time at HH


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Mini,

I had 3 sedations at HH, one I woke up in the middle of it, and 2 when I was awake although out of it, and never had pain as such. The first one, I had lots of discomfort like AF pains, I asked more anesthetic and was fine, and the other time I felt nothing. But they do it every day. If you ask docs and anesthetists to do it that way while they never do it, it is bond to be a problem. The anesthetist I spoke too certainly was not happy to do so. 
Anyway, I don't think I will go back there and I really believe they are overrated ( personal opinion   )  I had no premature ovulation with HH which does not really monitor much, and had PO with Lister which does lots of monitoring. However I believe they have a very good media for embies and blasts , better than HH. 
The EC at HH is much nicer than at Lister though. 
Regarding the media used at Lister, there are other clinics with very good media too. Also the lister is bigger on immune issues that HH but they don't push you for testing which is nice. And they have just started intralipid instead of IVIG. 
So there are pros and cons, but I can't go with a clinic I don't trust anymore in regards to managing my cycle the best possible way. My adenomyosis condition is difficult enough to deal with , without them messing around with my ovulation time. 
I actually think menopur is not for me as it has LH in it, while Gonal F did not. But the cons yesterday said not proven   and would have me on it again! but this time with Buserelin that really gives me very bad side effects ( she would have me on LP which really did not work well before at HH) but they don't really do SP ( they do but with 2 weeks of pill min ) and I had a biochemical while on SP, which was my best result  
I always feel they don't necessarily listen to the patients or the body of the patients ( talking about all clinics). Why give me again drugs that did not really work, while better response on SP with gonal F? The cons said that they usually work that way. So it is again what they do as a whole that is applied to me instead of what my body has shown over last 2 years. Mind you then I should go to the ARGC, as they do follow the body ways of reacting, but they are too much into controversial immune issues , for me. 
I find it so difficult to know what to do. 
Anyway next step is an appointment at UCL. 

Sorry to go on and on, I will stop now  

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

FM - You sound like i did in Feb this yr, do you remember!!!   Next time We wil either go to reprofit for DE or UCH. Oh what am i saying next time!! But YKWIM!!   

How was Gay paris?!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

mini,



mini upsy said:


> How was Gay paris?!


I don't know   , but Paris was fab  

Seriously, DH and I really had a good time and we spent quality time with my parents and family too, so it was great.

Don't think of next treatment, this one will work    

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Dotty , how are you ? 
Mini and Dotty, I hope you manage to  relax a bit during 2ww. Lots of      to you both 

Future Mummy


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi i am doing good thanks have been ok so far on the 2ww. Cheese and pickle will have been on board a week tomorrow.

I had been feeling sicky and when i rang the clinic they said it was probably the antibiotics. I finished them yesterday and feel fine today. I havent had any symptoms yet so was wondering yesterday if it had worked or not as thort i would have felt something or had this implantation bleed that people talk about. The only thing i did have was stomach cramps Wed night and the occasional twing from my ovaries still.

Went back to work Tuesday and took things easy. Im a nanny so just watched the girls as they are 3 &5. I didnt do any other jobs. DH has been a star and wont let me do anything around the house. Hes cooking fresh meals and googles food to see if i can eat it or not  . Could get used to this.

Have got my test date next Sat. Yesterday was the fist time i thort ooh should i test. Then i thort no thats silly its waaay to early. Anyway DH has hidden the pee stick beause he knows what im like.

dotty. x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I've got bad AF pains today.     

Dotty - The cramps were proably implatation. Not everone has a bleed. I didn't and i have had 2 chem pgs so they did implant.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh Mini, hang in there hon  . Its not over til its over remember  

Dotty - I would say don't read too much into anything hon. As for not having implantation bleeding I convinced myself I was having implantation bleed & then ended up with a HUGE bleed so I say no bleeding is good!!!! Hang in there  

We've got our review appointment next Thursday   will see what they say. No more NHS goes for us though so won't be a cheap chat  . We're not trying again til next year anyway though...

Catherine


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello everyone
sorry haven't been around... working nights... not impressed especially in this glorious sunshine  anyhoo last one tonight yay!

Mini - congratulations on being Pupo    .... have just read todays post and agree with cawallinger,          

FM -  

Dotty - 1 week to go, take it easy at work     

EBW - hope you and K are feeling better 

Helenff - wishing you all the best with your next cycle  

Bigfish - OMG twins!!! Congratulations to both of you    

I'm on day 5 of stimming, getting a few twinges today. Had to go to HH this morning after work for blood test, haven't heard from them so guess dosage of gonal f will remain the same.  Have my day 9 scan tues  

Beanie x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Mini, hang on in there   
Catherine, we have our review appt on Thurs too.  What time is yours?  I can't remember who on this thread managed to get their date for their next cycle without having to have a review appt.  How did you manage that? Our PCT will pay for one for us. 

Beani good luck with the stimming

Dotty resist testing early, not long to go now  

Mr and Mrs Bigfish, wonderful news!!!  Many congratulations!!  

FM good to hear Paris was good


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Gillydaffodil said:


> Mini, hang on in there
> Catherine, we have our review appt on Thurs too. What time is yours? I can't remember who on this thread managed to get their date for their next cycle without having to have a review appt. How did you manage that? Our PCT will pay for one for us.


Hi, I got my date without getting a review appt. first. The letter just said 'please find a booking form for your second treatment cycle' - and the form said 'I am pleased to inform you that you are eligible for a NHS funded treatment cycle under your PCT..' etc.

Once I send the forms in I need to book a pre-admission appt (instead of the co-ordination appt. for first times). I'm a bit confused though, I thought I would get a review just to talk over why the previous cycle didn't work. To my mind, it's because I was on far too low a dose of the drugs. If I don't get a review, how on earth do I put that across? Last time I didn't get told the dose of drugs until I was at home, and that was over the phone via a nurse. If necessary, I want to be able to argue my point with a doctor, but I don't know how easy it is to do that while NHS.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree that it seems a bit mixed up Helen. It is important to discuss the cycle with your doctor, I didn't realise they didn't offer you a review appt _at all_. That is really shocking and I feel that you should push to see a doctor especially if they started you off on a low dosage. When our cycle failed I phoned the funding office to ask if they could start applying for the next cycle for me whilst I waited 6 weeks for my review to come round. They refused and said that it is the review appt that triggers the application for further funding subject to eligibility. I have been very down for the past few weeks and taken the failed cycle very hard, it is the anniversary of my due date (our baby would have been two) and we feel that the male infertility diagnosis is affecting us as a couple at the moment. Having a more definite timescale for the next cycle would have really helped me especially because we want the HH to do further testing on DH.

Its all such hard work isn't it?


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello ladies

Mr and Mrs Bigfish and the baby fishes well done!!!
EBW and Kate- get well soon, looking forward to hearing some good news from you sometime soon!
FM - I know how hard this must be, one of the girls at ARGC ovulated early recently and missed her chance since she was a poor responder so no eggs to collect at EC.
I wish you success this time whichever hospital you choose next, your truely deserve your chance.

Has anyone has assited hatching

Everyone else good luck!! 
Tots


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hello ladies, this is my first post and can I say how lovely it is to find somewhere to talk about the emotional roller coaster of IVF.  I had my first round of ICSI in feb at HH which failed, I am about to start our second cycle anyday.  I'm feeling a little anxious about it all but excited as well, I think i'm just afraid of having the horrible feeling of loss after BFN. 

Lou x


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Gilly - welcome back! I've often wondered how you were coping, esp as our BFNs were just a week apart  . Our appt is at 9.45 on Thu, have you thought of any questions to ask? I don't want to get fobbed off by the dr with it only being our 1st go, & feel I need some changes to be made before I put myself through it all again!

Catherine


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Mine is at 9:45 too!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Gillyy - Oh god, I hope we won't be waiting there ages for our appointments then, unless theres more than 1 doctor? 

Catherine


----------



## Mei (May 27, 2009)

Hello Hammersmith Ladies,

I'm new and very inspired/encouraged to find you all here. Our first treatment cycle just came through. Having been told the waiting list for our area was 5 years and no chance of funding we got told it was now two-four months at our last appt!. Just got back from hols to find the Big Purple Scary Pack and drugs start July, treatment August. I think I might have kittens before I even get to the co-ordination appt. 

So many questions and so unable to take it all in. Respect to all of you who have been going through this a while. It takes great courage.  People keep saying you must be excited but that isn't quite the right word for it is it?

Mei


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Catherine, my thoughts exactly. For the initial referral appt we were there for nearly an hour before they saw us. They have a habit of block booking it seems. I have told DH to clear his diary for the morning. Sigh!

As for questions I think we are going to go for:
- I started on 150 of Gonal-F but moved up to 225 on day 6 - will they start me on the higher dose from the beginning next time?
- What was the quality of the eggs and sperm like?
- What is their professional opinion of why the cycle failed (million dollar question I know!)
- DH has never had anything beyond the basic SA despite trying for 3 1/2 yrs and have suffered a mc so we would like further testing esp karotype
- I have had half the level 1 immune tests (all fine) and would like HH to do the blood clotting panel and karotype for me
- Can they check my FSH again - hasn't been done for 18mths+
- Will they give me extra progesterone support in the next cycle because my cycles are short and I started bleeding on day 11 of the 2ww.
- How long will the application for the 2nd cycle take?

How do we know who we are seeing? I have never met a senior person/consultant at the HH yet. My initial refferal was done by a registrar who categorically said that blasts are not offered to NHS patients 

Hi Bobbi, how are you? [smile]

Welcome to the gang Mei


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mei and Loubes - welcome you 2!   

Gilly - THose were the questions i asked!! He will do the karyotype but you have to pay for it. 

You will see either Mr Trew or mr Lavery. We see Mr T.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Mini, you are my inspiration in this whole MF thing!  How are you feeling?  When are you due to test?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just to say the kariotype can be done NHS, via GP. Takes a while , but as it is an expensive test, it is worth it. Both DH and I did it NHS. Lavery had prescribed it , after I asked.

If you have an NHS cycle, is it possible to pay the difference to go to blasts if enough eggs?  Just wondered. 

Welcome Lou and Mei  

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

NHS do the blasts now. Its all changed. We nearly went to blast on NHS but only 2 fertilised so we couldn't.   
They also do 3 day transfers and now test on day 16 post EC   

The karyotype is roughly £135 each. it was one of the cheapest tests we did which proved to answer our problem but not what we even imagined would happen!! Its very rare to have a chromosomal problem! But trust us to have it eh!!   

DNA frag and anuploidy is more expensive but you would need to see a urologist for them who would advise you on them. But you know all this anyway!!   

I'm actually going to test on fri which is 14 days post EC which is the old time scale.   I'm just going to walk in and ask them for a blood test!!  

AF pains only l;asted 1 day. Sore boobs and a few niggles down below and lightheadiness. I know the result so not fretting. I have my nextg tx planned and where it will be!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini     why are you  talking about your next treatment?   you will have a BFP. Besides, it is very good that you are dizzy and had some AF pains and no bleeding. I know it is very difficult to be positive during 2ww, especially the second week, but it is important you believe it is possible that you have a BFP, especially with good symptoms       

Future Mummy


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

FM our GP said that she couldn't do karotype and that I had to ask for it via our secondary care system (i.e. HH).  She agreed to do as many of the level 1 immune tests as the PCT allowed her to though which was good.  I am happy to pay for tests which will test DH further - should make a change!  Yes if you pay £550 they will take NHS embies to blasts and they will also freeze any left over ones for a further £550. At least that was the gig in April.

Mini good news that they take embies to day 3 now.  I always felt that day 2 was a bit early.There seem to be a lot of changes, i wonder what will have changed by the time we get to do our next one.  I agree with FM, up to no the signs are good, hang on in there


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi girls

Hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine  

A big hello to all the newbies wishing you all much luck and light through your treatment / journey  

Have just got home from HH following my day 9 scan... am a bit worried now as too many follies
My rt ovary has 15 follies   - 2x10, 1x11, 2x12, 1x13, 1x14, 1x15 the rest below 10
My lt ovary has 20 follies   - 2x10, 6x11, 3x12, 2x13, the rest below 10
They are checking my E2 so am waiting for call with result think i'll be reducing my gonal f dosage

Beanie x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, that is a lot of follies, Beanie, but I hope it all works out, I'm sure they can figure it out with the dose.

Thanks Gilly for your words of advice re. my lack of review appointment. I rang Hammersmith this morning about it. The girl on the phone (after I was on hold for ten minutes) said that review letters went out automatically - as if I should just put the phone down and go away! I replied and said that I'd been told to ring up if I hadn't had a letter in two weeks (which is what my email said).

She said she'd take my name and number for someone else - no one has rung back. *sigh*

I just don't want to go in to another cycle completely blind with no discussion of what happened last time. I'm sure it says in my literature somewhere that *everyone* gets a review appt.

Today I posted off the consent forms for the next cycle, so tomorrow I need to ring up for my pre-admission appt. I will ask again about my review, because really it should happen before the pre-admission appt. I don't hold out much hope though. I've never had any problems with the staff at HH, but I do feel like a number shunted through a system with no room for manoeuvre sometimes. It boggles me that you have to email results (how much more impersonal could it get) and that I could go from one cycle to another without ever speaking to a doctor.


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all

hope you have had a lovely day

I have spoken to HH... stopping gonal f for now and back to HH 2moro morning for another scan... was feeling a bit stressed earlier hope they don't cancel my treatment     
Had a lovely acu session this afternoon so am feeling a bit more relaxed, hope my ovaries calm down tonight

Beanie x


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm new here, just found this site and am going through Queen Charlotte's at Hammersmith too (NHS)...

I am 28, DH 32 and we have been ttc over 2 years. Basically I got af back for the first time in 2 years after coming off depo provera in December last year.
I am charting, opk's (All negative) cbfm (Always low) etc. 
I have had about 6 appointments with Doc Trew so far where he has 'monitored my cycles' (Well we have just reviewed them each month, haven't done regular scans, cycle monitoring etc).
I have had an bloods (Thyroid, fhs, LH and thyroid function), hsg, laparoscopy which showed all is completely healthy. They could see small follicules but weren't sure if they were just old or dormant. I have one very small ovary (2.1mls) and one small. Because my cycles are irregular the only blood I haven't had is the progesterone 21 day test.OH's sa was normal

Next Wed I have another appoint to discuss the results from my laparoscopy and decide where to go from there. As I said after the op they said it all looked healthy but didn't give details. 

Originally, Dr Trew would not give my clomid as he said no point if you are ov'ing and he thinks I was as my 3 cycles then after coming off depo were 32, 34, 37 so + or - only a couple of days representing a regular pattern which indicates ovulation and he was therefore 95% sure of ovulation

However my cycles since then have been 18 and 31 days with heavy spotting for a week or more in the middle (Possibly af?) I take this as irregular and think he will probavly think the same,

Last time the options were:
1. keep trying naturally,
2. Have a laparoscopy then if all ok to go ahead, apply for ivf
3. apply for ivf

We chose option 2.

So you think he might consider clomid?
If I did get clomid and do happen to be ov'ing can it be detrimental to ttc? It's just that he said there is absolutely no point in clomid if you are ovulating. Doesn't it make you make more eggs and therefore give me more eggs and a higher probability of catching one?

please help if you can as I don't want to go in there and feel rushed and like I am making an uninformed decision.

I also wondered if there was any other general advice you could give me with going through HH under the NHS and Dr Trew. We are under the Hounslow borough. 

Sorry this is so long winded, any questions please ask! is this the right place to post?  

Thank you and lot's of


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome JPS  

I've never had clomid so i can't give you any advice, i would of thought tho that if you are ovulating you may produce too many eggs which could be dangerous as in multiple births.  

I'm not sure on the waiitng list for west london but herts seem to be going throiugh faily quickly on nhs. Once you start your tx you won't see MR T unless after rthe tx you need to see him. He will write your tx plan beforehand tho. I've been no help to you but there are lots of us here that maybe can steer you in the right direction!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Just back from our follow up appt. It was a new (female) doctor and she was really good. I can't remember her name though aarrgghh  . She answered at 12 of my questions and was very positive, saying we were just really unlucky with our cycle and outcome  . She said next time they would do Gestone (?) injections after ET due to the bleed I had and a lower dose of gonal f (although we will do a FET before another ICSI anyway). She ended the appointment by saying 'I'm confident we will get you pregnant' - which made me cry  .

Gilly - how did you get on? Thought I may have seen you there, although I was in a state when I left so wasn't thinking straight  .

Does anyone know if there is a way of finding how many free cycles each 'area' offer? The dr at HH jokingly suggested we move house to get more free cycles (as we only get 1 here) but I thought it was worth a look as Hillingdon PCT is awful anyway!

EBW - hope you're ok hon and all set for the new arrival  

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Catherine that sounds positive. I wish we could see a woman!! The east of england, which is what Herts is under get 3 fresh and 3 FET, so you couild move near me!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by love and luck to all.

At work til tomorrow so busy....!

Catherine.  When I started my tx Harrow pct were offering 3 cycles.  We went private as waiting was just too long and I was getting on a bit (also hospital lost us 8m through messing up the   tests twice!  I managed to get my drugs through the NHS as wasnt taking up the cycle in full as went private.  Then after that cycle they went down to 1 cycle rather than 3!

Hope to catch you all soon. x


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

bobbi3 said:


> JPS - welcome!! Sorry can't advise on clomid either...not sure what to make of your spotting either  Best wait to speak again to Mr Trew, I'm sure he'll have a good next stage planned for you. Don't worry hon, you are in the right place, let us know how you get on after your mtg with Mr Trew


Thanks, will def let you know and it is great to know I am in the right place. 


mini Limboland upsy said:


> Welcome JPS
> 
> I've never had clomid so i can't give you any advice, i would of thought tho that if you are ovulating you may produce too many eggs which could be dangerous as in multiple births.
> 
> I'm not sure on the waiitng list for west london but herts seem to be going throiugh faily quickly on nhs. Once you start your tx you won't see MR T unless after rthe tx you need to see him. He will write your tx plan beforehand tho. I've been no help to you but there are lots of us here that maybe can steer you in the right direction!!


Thank you, I don't mind if I get twins or triplets as long as I can have a healthy baby! Mr T said about 4 months waiting. What is tx? (Sorry am so naive) You have been a help thanks again.


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just a quick visit...

I've had daily scans and blood tests since tues and was told this afternoon to restart gonal f, hoping to make it to EC... maybe mon? But was told today may have to wait for FET....

Hope you are all doing ok  

Beanie x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Bonjour,

Hi JPS - I was prescribed Clomid for three months while I was on the waiting list for IVF and I ovulate (probably!). Obviously I didn't get pregnant and the cycles were completely unmonitored (!) so I don't even know if they had an effect, but the doctor said it was worth a try.

I rang up again to make my preadmission appointment and got one for the end of July. I asked about getting a review and the guy on the phone was more helpful this time. He said they probably didn't offer it if they thought I didn't need one. I said I wasn't really happy with this, as I wanted to talk to a doctor, and he said he'd look into it and ring me back. Of course no one has rung back. Again.

Typical. I'll be calling again tomorrow - thanks bobbi 

I don't know how to find the areas with 3 free cycles, but it's definitely worth looking into, Catherine, just in case one is very near by!

Beanie - I'll have my fingers crossed for you making it to EC and getting ET.

((hugs)) to whoever wants one


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Beanie - its probably safer that you do it on FET as it could become dangerous otherwise.     

JPS - Sorry hun, tx is treatment!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

DH wants to test tonight


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Mini how exciting!  I have everything crossed for you!!! 

Helen glad you spoke to someone but just call and call again if they do not return your calls.  I don;t think much of HH admin at the moment (please see below).  I hope you get answers soon. 

Beanie I hope you get some positive news tomorrow and I have everything crossed for you for EC and hopefully TX. Like Mini says be prepared for a frozen cycle if it means you won't be in danger of getting very ill.  

JPS I ovulate no problem but I was on Clomid during IUI to create more than one egg to see if the chances were increased.  I was carefully monitored though as I tend to mildly over stimm on Clomid and create 5-6 eggs which means that treatment is cancelled.

Catherine I'm pleased you had a good appointment.  I only wish you got at least another cycle. There is a list on the wall at the back of the funding office with all the PCTs and their waiting times,  I don't know if it also says how many cycles are funded.  You could be cheeky and ask the funding office to read it out to you    Islington and Camden PCT fund 3xIUI and 2xIVF.  I've been told to steer clear from Barnet and Brent because the waiting list is years long.

My review never happened because they cancelled when we got there 
We left the house really early (just after 8am) as we had to drop off some papers at DH's office.  We got to HH in the nick of time at 9:45am only to be told that they had cancelled the appts because there was no doctor available and it was all an administrative error.  I asked why they had waited until we had literally walked through the door to tell us and they said that they couldn't get hold of the relevant person at IVFH to give them contact details of the affected patients.  Given that IVFH opens at 7am I find that very hard to believe!!!  She didn't even know what the appt was about until I explained it was to review failed cycles and she was going to have a lot of disappointed and upset patients on her hands that day.  Apparently 5-6 of us were affected. She was taking down everyone's mobile and would get someone to call us back.  I find the gynaecology staff utterly useless. 

We were positively spitting and I popped into IVFH and picked up a complaint form.  Instead of heading straight to work DH took me to Westfield to get some breakfast down me.  I swayed from being unbelievably disappointed and blubbing into my croissant sandwich, through to anger  .  If we were not moving house in a month and have quite a bit of expense coming our way so I would have called and made an appt with ACU at UCL there and then. 

On my way to work Jeanette from HH called.  She apologised profusely for the mistake.  The doctor had taken leave and this was not updated in the main diary so nobody had been allocated to cover or move the appts.  They admitted full blame for this and said they were very sorry for how important this appt was for us and how disappointed we must feel.  I explained that I was concerned this was an even bigger wait for funding for the second cycle.  Apparently after the review appt they send you straight to the funding office to lodge your funding application and these are dealt with strictly in date order.  We have been offered another review appt date of the 17th June but our funding application will be dated 4th June to make up for the right royal mess they did today.  I just seem to have had a hell of a day!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm not testing tonight!!   

Cstherine           I would of gone cccccccccccccccccccccrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! 

But glad the form is back dated!!!  

Hmmmm westfield, sooo gld its sooo close to HH!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Mini to tell you the truth I felt like they had pulled a rug from under me.  There was no point being angry with the gyne people as IVF just use their consulting rooms.  I did express my utter disbelief to the woman who called me at how they can make such a mess of an appointment system.  I'm afraid that HH, appts and me don't get along.  I had to change our original appt for referral because it clashed with IUI last year.  I was passed around several  depts including the caretaker (I am not kidding) because no-one wanted to take responsibility of changing my date.  I was on the phone for over 1/2 hour and almost in tears.

Mini are you going to be god and test tomorrow?


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Tx everyone for the advice on Clomid, seems it can only 'harm' by producing multiple follicles. I will take my charts to Dr Trew, actually no I won't as last time he told me there's no point in charting, opk's, CBFM with my irregular cycles. I will just tell him about my recent irregular cycles and see if he thinks clomid is worth giving a go. Do they always monitor it at HH? 

Do all patients at HH have the same wait for IVF or does it also depend on the borough you live in? I am in Hounslow and I think you get one attempt on the NHS.

Do HH take it to the bastocyst stage?

How many follicles will they transfer?

xx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi JPS, I didn't do IUI at the HH so I don't know how they monitor it.  I do know that UCHL monitored very closely.

Yup, we took our embryos to blasts this April.  We had to pay £550 to do this and they will only do it if you have a good number of eggs fertilised. They transfer a max of two (I think you may be able to go up to three if you are 40+).  Every PCT is different in terms of how many cycles they fund.  If you call yours they may be able to send you their policy and give you some info.


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Gillydaffodil said:


> Hi JPS, I didn't do IUI at the HH so I don't know how they monitor it. I do know that UCHL monitored very closely.
> 
> Yup, we took our embryos to blasts this April. We had to pay £550 to do this and they will only do it if you have a good number of eggs fertilised. They transfer a max of two (I think you may be able to go up to three if you are 40+). Every PCT is different in terms of how many cycles they fund. If you call yours they may be able to send you their policy and give you some info.


Thanks for your reply. I am not new to ttc but new to assisted reproduction so need to learn all the slang/acronyms etc for this! Sorry to be naive, what is UCHL? So do you get basic IVF on the NHS but pay a 'supplement' for blast? I am 28, DH is 31. 
Were you successful?


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Its University College Hospital, London. We IUI there before being referred for IVF at the Hammersmith,

Yes we did our first cycle funded by the NHS and we paid extra to take the embryos to blasts. If you have any left over you can also pay £550 to freeze them [smile]. Unfortunately our cycle was not successful and we hope that we will get funding for our second and last NHS funded one before the year is out.


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Gillydaffodil said:


> Its University College Hospital, London. We IUI there before being referred for IVF at the Hammersmith,
> 
> Yes we did our first cycle funded by the NHS and we paid extra to take the embryos to blasts. If you have any left over you can also pay £550 to freeze them [smile]. Unfortunately our cycle was not successful and we hope that we will get funding for our second and last NHS funded one before the year is out.


If you pay extra to freeze them is this better in the long run if you have to pay for IVF as you don't need to pay for egg retrieval? Or is it because you are freezing the eggs from when you are a younger age that it is worthwhile? Do the frozen eggs have a use by date? Is it true that fresh is more successful?

Thanks hun, I am really sorry your IUI and IVF didn't work. FX for the second cycle. Where do you live? Do you have to live in a certain area to go to HH under the NHS?


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

That's appalling, Gilly - I would've broken down in tears I think. All the emotions we have to go through and the staff can't even get hold of you to inform about cancellations - it's pretty appalling.

The way others have to do the review etc, to get funding is what I find confusing - I really don't understand how I didn't have to apply, it just got done! I'm not complaining, exactly, but I'm worried that if I insist on a review they could postpone the treatment.

As you say, the admin at HH can be very flawed. If I can build up the courage I'll ring again tomorrow, otherwise it'll be Monday.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

I would have the same concern Helen.  Are you offered a co-ord appt for your second cycle? 
Infertility is bad enough without having to deal with incompetence too


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Gilly - how awful! It seems even stranger that we had our appt at 9.45 too and got seen  . We were in the upstairs bit where you go for ET and there were other people waiting when we came out to be seen  . I also feel bad as even though we had our appt we prob won't have anymore tx until next year anyway, which will be self funded so if you were seen instead of us you could have got the ball rolling again! Maybe thats why they saw us - they prob saw ££ signs at us mugs for living in Hillingdon    

JPS - it is cheaper to use the frozen embryos than to pay for a whole new cycle and also you wouldn't want to waste perfectly good embryos by not freezing them and the treatment you have before putting the embryos back isnt as hard on your body as a full course of IVF.

Catherine


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

cawallinger, tx for explaining that! How much cheaper approx is it to use frozen eggs?

I am starting to get worried about HH... I have been told that the results are one of the best in London...
Is their an IVF doctor that anone would recommend if Mr T refers me for IVF?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I did 2 tests and they came up with a faint line. I had my glasses on or else couldn't of seen it!! But a line is a line right??!!    

ANyway DH confirmed there defo was a line there on both tests.            

I did it at 6am!!   

So we went to the hosptial and told them, they said if it was faint on day 16 it would still be BFP! (i'm day 14!!!)

so we did bloods and had an agonising wait of "did we really see a line!!")  

The Anna Carby  phoned me, which freaked me a bit cos its usually a nurse or Doc Doom!! But she was lovely. she said the levels were ..................90!!! which is as expected and good. SHe said i would get a faint line at this stage and some wees don't show up anyway. SHe went on the say that cos of my history. did i want another test to see if they double again, so i'm going on sunday and will have the results on monday. I was going to ask about this anyway. She said i can book a scan now or wait til monday., i haven't decided yet.  

I'm still very cautious but this is the furthest we have ever got and was just about to throw in the towel as regardes to my eggs.   

It hasn't sunk in yet, and i'm so scared incase it doesn't double.       andi know we have a long way to go and at the moment i am just trying to get to monday!!! I'm scared to do another test especially the digital ones!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

OH MY GOD MINNI     I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU HON!!!  

JPS - a full private ICSI at HH is £3700 whereas using frozen eggs (its called FET - frozen embryo transfer) I think is £500 to thaw and £1500ish for tx. Welcome to the expensive world of IVF hon, although you have a free NHS go didn't you say? You may not even need to pay for a cycle  

Catherine


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

mini----------     and lots of   for rising levels.

sorry cant stop have 1hr 20 mins left at work before Im outta here

Will try and catch up on your news next week providing home computer ok


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks EBW forgot to say my levels are 90!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

anything over 50 on day 14 is fine hon.  just keep em rising!


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Mini - Congrats!!!   Great news. Really pleased for you xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Mini!! Brilliant! Fantastic! 90 sounds ok to me. Anna Carby is lovely isnt she, she phoned me too with my bfp too.... at long last, another bfp for HH girls. I thought I had sucked up all the good luck and that was the cause of my huge bloated stomach!!

Helen


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks everyone. The test is just to see it is still rising and doubling due to my history. Just reasurrance really. But i am having weird feeings in there so i know they are doing something!! Hips are twitching and ovaries are twitching. so all looking good. I won't rest til i get my scan tho!      

God i hope my hips don't get any bigger!!  

someone was complaining to the sec today. He was saying that the waiting time for scans is terrible. each slot is 10mins and should be longer as he was waiting 45 mins and its everytime. the sec said that she agrees and has told them that it should be 20 mins. He is going to make a formal complaint, then he went on about he has spent thousands there and gets treatment like this!! I then put my tuppence worth in about that cos i complained a few months ago about the same thing!!


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Woohoo Mini fantastic news, congratulations... am so happy for you   ...    for your test sunday

As for the lengthy wait this morning.... i waited an hour and 10 mins for my scan   

Anyhoo I got the call this pm... EC is Mon   ... soo excited but nervous too.... still dont know if i will have fresh ET or FET??

Beanie x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Mini – Fantastic!  Congratulations!

Beanie – Good luck for EC.  I was in a similar situation to you during my 1st cycle.  We ended up having to freeze the embryos and then do a FET 3 months later.  I was gutted at the time but it proved to be the right decision as I felt pretty ill in the weeks after EC.  Hope this isn’t the case for you.

Mrs GG –how’s it going?

EBW – not long to go now, hope you are feeling ok

Just a quick update from me.  I’ve seen Mr ******* a few times now and he’s diagnosed borderline high NK cells and hypothyroidism.  We’ve been having a bit of trouble getting my thyroxine dose right but I think we’ve finally got there.  I’m going to see Mr Trew next week to discuss another cycle.  I didn’t want to have to wait so long but it’s been a good thing really as I feel a lot better now that Edwards EDD has passed.  I’m assuming Mr T will be happy for me to go ahead with the pred and heparin I’ve been prescribed?

Hi to everyone else
Scooter


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Scooter thats great news hun. Glad you are feeling a bit better and are able to try again. Mr T let me have Pred, a small dose at that, but better than nothing!! He let me have aspirin too.  I'm sure he'll be fine with heparin too.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mini
Congratulations, this shows that your eggs are still good and fertile
I am so happy for you, with your persistance.
It the the embryologist got it right for you, he said " he didnot want to see you again", so that really helped the motivation.

I know it would double by sunday, it may even be twins on scanning day so keep fingers crossed!!!


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Mini, that's fab news. Congrads and fx your hcg doubles accordingly!

What are pred and heparin used for?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks JPS   Prediselone is a steroid that dampens down the immune system so the body doesn't reject the embryo.  Its used for arthritis. Asprin (75mg) is used to thin the blood slightly to help with blood flownto the uterus. I'm not sure any of this has helped but no harm in trying, The pred was a small dose. The aspirin is not proven to work but alot of clinics use it, some use both as standard. HH do not use them reguarly but i have had 2 very early M/C (around test day) and i asked for both and MrT said it would do no harm.  

(must of caught him on a good day!!)


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

mini happy upsy said:


> Thanks JPS  Prediselone is a steroid that dampens down the immune system so the body doesn't reject the embryo. Its used for arthritis. Asprin (75mg) is used to thin the blood slightly to help with blood flownto the uterus. I'm not sure any of this has helped but no harm in trying, The pred was a small dose. The aspirin is not proven to work but alot of clinics use it, some use both as standard. HH do not use them reguarly but i have had 2 very early M/C (around test day) and i asked for both and MrT said it would do no harm.
> 
> (must of caught him on a good day!!)


What have your experiences with MR T been? I find him to the point. Can you recommend an IVF doctor, in case he refers me?
Tx and good luck again!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

OMG! OMG! OMG! Mini what wonderful news!!!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

JPS - Hes very nice and yes very straight to the point. Hes quite conservative but simplistic which in a way is what i like. Although he did say to only try 1 more time with my eggs, maybe he was right as i only got 5 this time, so looks like there was some deterioration there, but they worked!   

I only know him, i don't know any of the other doctors. You will probably stay with him if you have had him up to now.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh chick didn't you know!!      Thanks hun


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Fab news Mini, I'm delighted for you xxx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mini what fantastic news will keep my fingers crossed for the results on Monday.  Friend of mine has just found out she's pregnant and has said she's gone from one set of worries, will I ever get pregnant, to another, will the baby be ok.  This whole process is a nightmare.

From reading the posts I gather HH are a nightmare for scans.  I was expecting them all to be like my last scan I was in and out in 20 minutes so thanks for the warning.  Will just try and get the first appointment for my scans and hope for the best.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Pushoz - Yeah constant worry!! I feel really sick today  
I never asked for the 1st appt until i sat there for hours!! Then i did and it was much better.  
I was back at work for 9am!  

JPS - I talked about aspiriin and not heparin!!     Sorry. Heparin is used for the same thing but obvioulsy much stronger and for acute cases. (don't really know much about it)


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello 

I tested yesterday morning and got a faint positive line, i was unsure if that meant it had worked or not so i went out and got the clearblue digital test. I did that and it came up with  . I dont think it has sunk in yet. Dh wont get excited till the first scan but i was abit when i actually saw the words pregnant come up. Was abit surprised as i had had no symptoms except that 1 night of cramping which i think was the implantation.

Thinking of you all


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Morning all  

Dotty - fantastic news, congratulations on your BFP  

Mini - thinking of you for your test today  

Well i'm enjoying my drug free day today... EC 2moro at 9.30   feeling both excited but also very anxious

Have a good day all

Beanie x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Dotty - wooooooooooooooooow weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!         well done chick!! 

Bobbi - thanks hun   

I did another test and still pg!! I went to the clinci and did another blood test as requested by anna carby just to make sure cos of the chem pgs i had. The nurse wanted to know why i was there and who said to come on a sunday!       I tild her then said i was pg form the 1st blood test. she then said "why have you any symptoms"!!!!!!!!!!       

Clearly she doesn't trust a blood test!!!    

well i have symptoms, I have had Morning sickness for the last 2 days!  

The doc that was there was not much help either


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Just a quick one to say congrats to Mini and Dotty


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats dotty!!!!! Things are suddenly looking up at HH   

Catherine


----------



## beckic1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Girls,
Was hoping someone could help me
I start my burserelin on Wednesday  - on the 21 day logn protocol - but it seems like ages ago since my co-ord appt and i think the nurse said it was 0.5 of burserelin each day - does that sound about right?  Knew I should have wrote everything down.
  to everyone,

bx x


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Minny - Sorry the blood test didn't go as well as planned fingers crossed that the results will make up for the experience.

Well an update on my injections yesterday was a complete nightmare, DH made three attempts to do it, with the third attempt I told him just to do it no matter what I said.  Ended up with a sore backside all day oh joy.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Becks - Yes that sounds right, Thats what i was on. You could always phone them tomorrow and speak to a nurse who will tell you for sure. But that is the right amount.   

Pushoz - it will probably be easier doing it yourself so you are no flinching. Its easier doing it in your tum too. Doesn't hurt.  Or you could put ice on it to numb it.


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Dottylotty - Congrats!!!


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all just a quickie not sure if anyone knows any info on this but....

im on the day 2 protocol and am still waiting for my period to come ( will be 4 weeks late 2moro!!) and to be honest im stressing my self out more and more each day due to waiting for it do come on also may i add i have done a test too! but when i went for my co-ordination appt my nurse said they would be able to give me a drug which makes me have a period, so i will be contacting her tomorrow but i was curious did anyone know about this drug they can give you? can i get it from my GP or would i have to get it from hammersmith? how long does it take after taking the drug til i have a period? any info please!!

hope everyone is ok and good luck with ladies going through treatment   xxxxxxx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Laura2 I knwo it's easy to say but try not to stress about it.  I've never had the drug you mentioned but I know someone who did and was not it could take upto 7 - 10 days to work.  I think that she managed to get it from her doctors.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

It think the drug is progesterone (progynova), you take it for 5days and period comes a week to 2weeks after


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

laura2 - the same thing happened to me when I was waiting to start my cycle. The clinic made me go 40 days late then had to go to HH & do a pee stick, show them it was negative then they prescribe the progestorone. As Pushoz said you take for 5/7 days (cant remember exactly) and your period comes when you stop taking them (within a few days). Its def stress related hon, as they told me, so try to relax  .

Catherine


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

thankyou everyone for your help and comments!! i rung hammersmith this morning and they said to go up there anytime after 12 o'clock so i am leaving for my journey up there in bout 10 minutes... 
il trying to stay calm ... knowing my luck my period will most probably arrive when i get to hammersmith lol! 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
wonderful news on this thread! 
I have just arrived back from a trip to New York ( for work , with a nice week end there) travelled last night and arrived this morning, I am at home now having just taken a shower , having a bite to eat, and off to work!   
Very busy! anyway, it is so nice to see the great news! Mini and Dotty , congrats!   

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Beta levels gone up to 166. They've gone up by 84% which is fine aparrenty!!   They can double between 2-3 days (i thought it was 48 hours) but googled it and did a calculator thingy and its still fine. I checked and it could be as low as 145 to still be ok.  

Still feel scared!! Scan on 22nd june (day after birthday)


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Ooooohhh Mini, you're def pregnant hon  ! I don't imagine you will stop worrying until you have your baby in your arms hon but you're well on your way!!  

Catherine


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations Dotty, that's such fabulous news! 

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome and Bobbi for the month's write up! ! My appointment to decide fate (ivf, clomid, Puregon) on Wednesday avo. 

Beanie, hope EC went well and you are feeling ok.

Mini, great your levels have gone up, that's fab!

Laura2, hope af comes soon and you can get on with your treatment.  

Pushoz, hope the injections are going better.  

xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini, great levels! I wish you a wonderful 8MW  

Future Mummy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Mini that's brilliant!

Dotty - Congratulations!

Scooter


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Dotty, congratulations!
Mini great news about the levels!
Beanie hope everything goes well for EC tomorrow!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

We've just had an appointment with DH's cancer doctor at the dreaded Hillingdon hospital. He has now been discharged after 6 years clear of his cancer AND the doctor said he will apply to the PCT for us to have more NHS funded IVF!!!!!!! Just got to find out who he has to apply to. Has anyone else taken on their PCT before & knows who to apply to?

Catherine


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

catherine..good news!!.... not sure if il b much help but i had to apply to my PCT for nhs funding but for other reasons.... i live in hertfordshire PCT and just so happens i work for the PCT in the same building as the lady i had to apply to. can i ask which PCT you live in? xx laura xx


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Laura - we live in Hillingdon PCT (its [email protected]  )

Catherine


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone

this thread is getting very busy

Catherine - what wonderful news that your hubby has finally been discharged   , good luck with your application for funding   

Mini - fantastic news on beta levels rising    ... good luck with scan on 22nd  

Beckic - 0.5 sounds right, thats what i was injecting... good luck with your treatment  

Pushoz - hope your hubby's technique is improving  ... good luck with the rest of the treatment too  

JPSCoey - wishing you good luck with your scan tomorrow  

Future mummy - all this jet setting   hope you are doing ok

And a big hello to everyone else... 

Well i had my EC yesterday, all went very well .... 17 eggs   !!!  Got the call from the embryologist this morning ... 14 have fertilised   really cant believe it ... hope they continue to behave   



Beanie x


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Beanie - thats fab news and a LOT of eggs! Are they going to let you have ET or go to FET? My OHSS kicked in 3 days after EC so the day after day 2 tfr - it was absolute agony  .   that doesn't happen for you hon.

Catherine


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Beanie, 14 that's amazing!! I hope they behave for you too!

Catherine, that is so fabulous! I am so pleased for you and your DH. You have been through a lot and that is such positive news!

Will be getting ready to go to hh and see Dr Lavery tomorrow.... Hope he will do as Mr T was going to and make a decision based on my laparoscopy results about where to go now, not just say keep trying....
Has clomid been successful for many on here?


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

JPSCoey - there is a different thread, I think its called clomid girls or something for those trying with clomid & plenty with BFPs from it! I dont think theres anyone on this thread tho - we all tend to be IVF or ICSI at HH. I did 5 cycles of clomid (all BFN), I had a good response but it was pointless really coz we are MF issues. It made me a bit psychotic by the end of the 5 cycles too, although the monitoring wasnt v good where we lived then (Stoke Mandeville).

Catherine


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Catherine, I am trying to look at too many things at once! Tomorrow we decide weither to go down the ivf route or try clomid first! How much does it cost to freeze excess eggs? Do frozen eggs have as good a chance as fresh on average? If you get an attempt on the nhs, would that include any egg freezing (I am guessing not!)

What do most people do when you go for ivf/icsi; do you pay the extra to go to bastocyst? Pay to freeze your eggs?


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

JPSCoey - you have to pay to freeze any spare embryos if ur only funded for 1 go with your PCT. Its £550 to freeze, £500ish to defrost & then you pay for a frozen cycle on top of that. We didn't pay to go to blasts this time as the embryologist said I was young enough not to need to & we did a day 2 tfr. I would def do day 3 tfr next time if not blasts though as I reckon if they dont make it to blasts in the lab they wont anyway but that is a personal opinion , I dont know what the drs say!!!

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Catherine, this is wonderful news about your DH  
Lots of   for the next NHS cycle   

I am a bit jetlag , but fine , having a appointment at ACU UCL tomorrow evening, so that should be interesting  

The Lister said they investigated but they would not have been able to do a better job basically and my premature ovulation was just one of those rare things that can happen  
I won't be getting any money back from them that is for sure, AND at my review they said it was my best cycle so  far ( until EC) and they would give me the same drugs again but an extra scan and I would have EC first thing in the morning so that it would be 34 hours instead of 36 ( well actually it was 371/2 last time but apparently fine to do so ).

I don't think there will be a next time with them 

So keeping busy, and trying to get my cycle back to normal, which is proving difficult this time , compared to previous times .
I may just stop treatment as I have enough really. See how I feel after July . 

Lots of    to everyone  

Future Mummy


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Tx for that Catherine, it answers some questions for me! I am so sorry that it didn't work for you last go. What stage are you at now? Is tfr egg transferral? If so why would they decide to do do it early at 2 days or wait for 3?

It sounds like freezing could be just as expensive as fresh? I guess the upside is you don't have to go through the whole procedure again?

Which pct does everyone go under? I am under hounslow, meaning you get one go free....

Found this link giving number of ivf attempts each council gives (Is it true for you?). Does anyone know how it works? i.e. if you moved would you get another attempt/s through the new council? One doctor told me that you would have to move doctors and address to qualify under a new pct. Would you have to go through the whole application process again I wonder? 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/wo ... 402398.ece
  

/links


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is the link again to the number of attempts each council gives, you may have to copy and paste it into your browser as it wasn't redirecting sorry...

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/health/article1402398.ece



/links


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for that jps, it was just what I was looking for! Hopefully we will win our appeal and won't have to move house   

Catherine


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Evening all

just wondering if any of you had thoughts regarding ET ie day 2, 3 or going to blasts... am trying to read around but getting more confused.  I did speak to an embryologist yesterday but didnt really take in what he was saying... probably something to do with sedation   I did speak to another embryologist this am but again i was too taken aback with the fertilisation rate  
Would appreciate any thoughts


Beanie x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Beanie,

They do ET day 2 at HH, only do day 3 when EC is on a Friday. There are some exceptions , but it is rare. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Just popping by to say CONGRATULATIONS Dotty and Mini - About time we see some good news on here!

         

All the best for your 8mw!!!!!!!!!

Davinia.xx


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well.

Great news each for Catherine and Beanie, really pleased for you both (and DH's)

Just a quickie. hope you are all happy and healthy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Some great news on here  

Dotty, congratulations ON YOUR BFP!! Roll on the 1st scan.

Catherine, fantastic news about your DH. And what a helpful doctor.... that makes a nice change 

Beannie, you little egg producer! Thats a great fertilisation rate. Hope you feel well and are taking it easy.

Scooter. How was Thomas' 2nd birthday? Im glad you are feeling stronger.

Im slowly coming out of morning sickness hell. I didnt really have it the 1st time round so this has been a real shocker 

 Helen


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Morning all,

I'm getting a bit bored of these grey skies and rain  

Mrs GG - so glad the morning sickness is on its way out, did you try anything like acupuncture to help??

Well I'm having daily chats with the embryologist.... the first chat after EC (the sedated one) I'm slowly remembering that although i expressed an interest in going to blastocyst he seemed to be talking more about SET  , which threw me as we would like to transfer 2.  Anyhoo there was no talk about extra costs as pct seemed to cover.  Yesterday I had a chat with a different embryologist, who informed us if we go to blast there will be a charge of £550 to freeze any remaining plus £200 a year there after... and they also went on again about SET  ... again i said its not mandatory.  Today I had a chat with another embryologist who said they were happy to go to blast, however we are thinking of maybe going in 2moro for day 3 transfer as we are unsure of there thawing of blasts in a future cycle (they dont have any statistics on this)... anyhoo i then informed them again that we would like to transfer 2 embies as she was also going on about SET  ... to which i was informed that if choosing SET they will freeze without charge but if choosing 2 will have to pay as above    ..... sorry to go on 

Anyhoo the good news is that we have 8 excellent, 4 good, and 2 poor quality so far.... plan is to chat again 2moro morning... we're thinking of going in 2moro (day3) for ET    

Hope you all have a good day


Beanie x


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Beanie1 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I'm getting a bit bored of these grey skies and rain
> 
> ...


That's brilliant that there are 8 excellent! Well done,

What is set? Could they thaw the lowest quality eggs that aren't transferred at an earlier stage and transfer the two that they leave to get to blast or would that defeat the whole purpose of choosing the strongest eggs and be risky as the two may not survive. Why do they make you pay to freeze only under certain procedures? Sounds confusing but you seem to have great knowledge hun! Good luck.


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi JPSCoey

its all a bit confusing...
anyhoo SET is single embryo transfer ... a lot of clinics are opting for this in order to reduce the numbers of twins, triplets i think.  So from what i understand HH are bringing in a new criteria that is if you are under 35 yrs, 1st ivf cycle then you will be encouraged to go for SET... I've argued that it is not mandatory.

When is your appointment today... good luck, hope it goes well  

Beanie x


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Beanie1 said:


> Hi JPSCoey
> 
> its all a bit confusing...
> anyhoo SET is single embryo transfer ... a lot of clinics are opting for this in order to reduce the numbers of twins, triplets i think. So from what i understand HH are bringing in a new criteria that is if you are under 35 yrs, 1st ivf cycle then you will be encouraged to go for SET... I've argued that it is not mandatory.
> ...


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Beanie,
if you want to have 2 embies transferred that is indeed your choice and you can. Lots of    for ET today. 
In other countries they transfer more. In France they transfer 3 before 40. 
I think at HH they think that if one embie sticks they will all stick ( was told by doc at HH 2 years ago or so). But I personnally think that is not true. It depends what the problem is. I have implantation problems and as my accu was saying there are only a couple of places where an embie could implant ( he is a positive guy   ) so for me having 2 or 3 if possible can make a difference.

You have very good embie quality   lots of   

Future Mummy


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, had my post laparoscopy/decision making appointment today. Was supposed to be with Dr Lavery (Although I have never seen anyone but Dr T before). They told me next time I have to ring and make sure it's with my usual Dr which I did do and the receptionist didn't want to hear a bar of it. But Mr Lavery was on holiday and Mr T refused to see me as I wasn't on his list so I went to the new Dr Mrs Vivienne Hall. 

She said did they give you your laparoscopy results after the op? I said they said they were all healthy and she confirmed this  

She then didn't seem to know what to do so I explained that Mr T was going to decide where to go from now. I told her about my last 3 cycles (32, 17, 37 days) and the heavy spotting in the middle. Told her there's no temp shift and opk's are all negative and clearblue fertility monitor is ALWAYS low.

She said I think you are not ovulating   Finally...it has been acknowledged. She said we will try you on clomid   Yay that's what I wanted.

I then asked about puregon and she said it is a stronger drug so we will try you on clomid first see if that works. She didn't bother to tell me/seem to know why one person would be prescribed clomid, the next puregon.  

Then Mrs V said you now have to apply for funding for the cycle monitoring and drugs. Which pct are you under? I had a mind blank at that stage and she didn't know how to find out so she filled in the form for the receptionists to complete and told me the application would take 6-8 weeks! I thought this sounds strange, haven't heard of that but she sent me on my merry way to wait 6-8 weeks to get approval after which I could come to a monitored cycles information session at HH.

I asked the receptionist if he could tell me what pct I am under. He was very helpful and sent me to the ivf unit to ask there. The ivf receptionist was so lovely and helpful   I asked her if she could confirm that funding application would take nearly 8 weeks and she went and asked the funding lady straight away. She came back and said you don't need approval, that Dr V should have sent the follicle monitoring booking form straight to them and given me the prescription. She then rang the gynae unit where I had my appointment and explained it to Mrs V who said that she would drop the booking form to them and I would be posted the prescription. 

So thanks to the receptionist and my intuition I do not have to wait 6-8 weeks plus to the start of my cycle to give follicle monitoring with clomid/puregon a go! 

By the way she circled puregon and clomid on the application sheet after I asked about it and said that wouldn't it be better to try something that has a higher success rate while it is funded in case I have to fund further cycles after that. So will find out when I get the prescription what I'll be taking.

Thanks for listening, if you got this far you deserve a gold medal. It's really helpful for me to write it down. Feel free to ask any questions!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

JPS - phew! 

Beanie - I really can't understand why they will charge you for freezing if you have 2 embryos transferred.  I know it was 4 years ago but we had all our embryo's frozen FOC for the 1st year and have just had to pay the yearly fee.  I've had 3 FET, each time 2 embryos transferred and each time a singleton pregnancy.  Make sure you push for 2 to be transferred!  Good luck

Mrs GG - thanks for asking after Thomas.  We went to Odds Farm for his birthday, he loved it!  Glad your morning sickness is easing, I tried every trick in the book but suffered so badly.

  to everyone who needs it

Scooter


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Mini - just want to say huge congratulations.  I really hope this one is a sticky one for you.

Dotty - congratulations

I'm now 19 weeks.  All going well.  Getting very big.  Have now started to feel the babies move which is such a relieve when you finally feel it.  Just waiting for my next scan and hopefully we will be able to find out what we are having.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

My good ness JPS, you had quite a morning! I think it is bad of dr T not to see you , as he is your cons. Good on you to ask the right questions and ask the receptionist and IVF unit about the 8 weeks wait. 
Lots of    for your cycle  

Ellen, great all is well  

Future Mummy


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Future Mummy said:


> My good ness JPS, you had quite a morning! I think it is bad of dr T not to see you , as he is your cons. Good on you to ask the right questions and ask the receptionist and IVF unit about the 8 weeks wait.
> Lots of   for your cycle
> 
> Ellen, great all is well
> ...


Tx for the support hun! Yes I think it was not nice too...may've been too busy letting his celeb clients in the back door  Am really looking forward to when I start the mystery drug when the prescription turns up in the mail! How are you?

Beanie, how are you feeling this evening?

ellenld... exciting you can feel the baby and will soon find out the sex!


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Evening all
hope you've all had a good day .... whoever is doing the rain dance please enough already  

JPS soo glad today went well and that you are finally getting started ... always good to go armed with info as it is so easy to be fobbed off.  Good luck with your cycle hopefully you will start soon   .  By the way it was Vivienne Hall that did my egg collection.  Have you looked into alternatives to help regulate your cycle, help ovulation??

Scooter - yes will def be pushing for 2 embies to be transferred, just a bit miffed that there seems to be a cost now to freezing thought our pct covered this... will be questioning this again 2moro.  How are things with you?

Ellen - wow cant believe you are now 19 wks, think i had not long found FF when you got your BFP.  You must be soo excited for next scan  

We have decided to go for transfer 2moro so will wait for call in morning and time to go in... nervous but soo excited 



Beanie x


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Beanie I don't know if I've missed something but just read Scooters message saying your got to pay for freezing of embies and noticed your location was hertfordshire.  Anyway under the changes to EofE PCT they pay to freeze embies for the first twelve months.  Been meaning to phone KAren Nobbs about this because HH have said we're got to pay for it and obviously I don't want to pay out £550 if we don't have to.  I think there is a link somewhere on this Part 34 about it.


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Pushoz i will have a look ... it came up today when i spoke to the embryologist and she said if we transfer a single embie then wont have to pay but if transferring 2 will, i'm a tad confused and miffed as had spoken the day before and this wasn't mentioned.  How are things going with you?

Beanie x


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Beanie, thats so confusing. It's like they are bribing you to just transfer one to keep there stats good. You've prob read on their website that they are proud of their low multiple rate. I have tried agnus cactus, go to acupuncture, take zita west supplements...

Has anyone had acup at HH? I was wondering if it might be worth transferring as my acupuncturist doesn't specialise in fertility.


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

My thoughts too... anyhoo have found the document Pushoz mentioned (Part 34,pg14 if anyone else wants to read) so at least have facts to bring to HH now  

Where do you go for acupuncture?

x


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

I go to a lovely lady in Acton called Georgiana. She is great and I feel relaxed but was thinking the hh specialises in it for fertility so may be worth a shot

Good idea taking the docs. Dr V was nice, she just seemed to not be that knowledgeable or maybe she was just tired...
x


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

Beanie. I am from Hertfordshire too and we had ET a couple of weeks ago. We had 3 eggs fertilized and when we saw the embryologist he said because of the new criteria he would put us down for SET because we were young. I said we had talked about this, DH and myself, and had decided if we had 2 good ones we would want them put in. He was fine and said ok, didnt even talk about it costing any £s which it didnt. Hope you get things sorted.

Im waiting for my 1st scan after getting a positive on Sat. I cant wait as want to know what is going on in there. Just had acupuncture from a lady i have been going to for awhile in Hemel. She specializes in IVF too. I am tired now and ready for bed.


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Dotty hope you are taking it easy and good luck with your scan  
Well will see what will be said 2moro... 

We're all loving our acupuncture on here... JPS if you are London based i know a few that specialise in fertility

x


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Beanie1 said:


> Hi Dotty hope you are taking it easy and good luck with your scan
> Well will see what will be said 2moro...
> 
> We're all loving our acupuncture on here... JPS if you are London based i know a few that specialise in fertility
> ...


I live in Chiswick, West London W4. Just presumed everyone on here lived close to HH! Has anyone used the HH acupuncturists?


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Beanie best of luck with ET today, sounds like you have a few good ones there!  

Dotty, hope you get a scan appt soon  

FM good luck with the appt at ACU  

JPS glad to hear you got your outcome from your appt. I'm afraid that you always have to be a few steps ahead on this game and be well read to ensure that the HH are not getting stuff wrong!

Catherine fantastic news about DH being discharged and also about your doctor pursuing another cycle for you.  I really hope you get it.  

I have decided that I want to move to Hertfordshire!! I never even considered that our PCT might have paid for the blasts in April and we paid extra for it.  Maybe I should have checked?  Review appt for next Wednesday, I hope I get a clued up doctor as I am sick of seeing people who are new and just don't know what is going on.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Beanie - I use a acup in Bushey in watford. He was trained by Zita west for the fertility part. 

Gilly - Where are you moving to? Theres a house for sale in our rd!!  

Ive convinced myself that i'm not pg!    Became realy stressed last night and have had no sleep. So we went to HH to do another Bolld test, which they didn't want to do so i paid for it in the end as i need to kmow levels are rising. Feel totally mad but i just need peace of mind. I'd rather know now than at the scan appt.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Mini   your concerns are fully justified, can't believe that they refused to do your blood test on the NHS! Have you tried using the new CB digital HPTs that tell you how many weeks you are? I have everything crossed for your scan.

We are actually moving to Haringey and have already exchanged so I'm afraid that Hertfordshire is not possible anymore, I just love the fact that you have such an accommodating PCT!  Islington is good as they do two cycles and so many places in London do only one so I know that I am lucky.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gilly - I hate pee sticks as i'm scared of them!! i'd rather know the how much they have risen by so i can obsess about the levels!!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

is your GP an option?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by as I dont really get access much from home at the moment!  Too busy and also computer being a bit of a  

Have read back a little enough to see that congrats are in order for mini and also for dotty.  So pleased for you both.  Mini...you will be having my scan the same day I go in to have my little one...not long at all!  Its scary the whole first trimester as you often dont feel much (with K I wasnt sick once for instance) hang in there.  Cant remember where you are based but if not too far or you want to pop down to me you are welcome to my doppler once you reach the magic 10w where you can sometimes pick up the hb - although I didnt pick it up til 12w!  Some people hate them but for me its been a godsend.

Ellen congrats on your 19w.  I found out at the 20w scan what I am having but they do get it wrong sometimes (as 2 people at my work found out to their cost!)  I am now almost convinced they got it wrong for me too....

Hope everyone is doing ok. Dropped k at nursery for her last day today   and got home (after having a brekkie out) about 9.15.  Had a lie down and just woke up..Think Im tired...!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gilly - I paid for the blood test in the end at HH.  

EBW - I can't beleive how quick your baby has come along!!  

Jameson has gone into hospital to be induced today!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks EBW


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I am so frustrated!

Rang HH AGAIN to try and get a review appointment. This was my third attempt. Got through to Dominque (? not sure of name!) who books the reviews, who said I must've said no to a review in the past (not true) and as I had already booked next cycle, trying to get a review now might cancel the cycle 

I said I didn't want to cancel cycle if it came to that (would rather do it with no review) but that I'd never declined a review and that there were questions I wanted to ask the doctor.

D said she would look into it (so did start being helpful here!) but I have to ring again tomorrow. I might be able to get one, but it could be that there's a choice between review and treatment in September.

I got panicky and rang her again to check she won't cancel it without asking me first. She won't - phew! But it really shouldn't be this hard to get an appointment in the first place.

It doesn't help that I'm on day 3 of my current cycle - a reminder that I can't even do it the natural way, even though there are no reasons why not. Grrr.

Hope everyone else is having more fun today.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

helen.  Hope you get it sorted soon.  I think if it comes to choosing between you should contact the consultant you are under directly and ask your questions in writing.  Someone on here had an email address for HH or you could send them an sae indicating that you want to keep the cycle but wanted to know a b and c first...!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

helen - Just ring your cons sec and tell them your problem. Ask her to ask con your questions and reason you are contacting them. They may suggest making a private appt. I rang mr Ts sec the other day as wasn't sure to carry on with the meds he prescibed. I ewventually tracked him down and he answered my question. 

They shouldn't cancel cycle. 

I emailed Mr T but i either had the wrong email address or he just didn't reply!!


----------



## SunflowerEm (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Ladies, 

I am new to the forum  

We are due to start IVF in August / September in Hammersmith. 

I just wondered how many appointments you had for your treatment, and how you dealt with having the time off work ?

many thanks for all your help

Em 
xx


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Mini - I too was convinced that I wasn't pg even though the tests showed that I was.  I think for at least the first couple of weeks there are no symptoms at all.  I was told that you don't normally get MS until at least 6 weeks (got it bang on the dot). Are you having acupuncture, as my acupuncturist was able to tell me each week that my hormone levels were rising and that everything seemed OK.  It gave me lots of reassurance during those horrible first 12 weeks. It is only now that I can feel them move and that the midwife can find the heartbeats that I really believe that I am pg (plus my expanding belly).  Hope you get your blood test results back soon.  Are you able to tell from the results yet whether it could be twins?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

TWINS       No!! My first one was 90 then 166, just waiting for the next one! Thanks ellen.  Just got phone call and its 389.  seems a bit low to me!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Helen
Who is your consultant?
This is Mr L's email   [email protected]
The format is the same for all HH staff   first name.second name @imperial.ac.uk
I cant say whether Mr L will def reply though, I emailed twice during the course of my last cycle but got a reply to the 1st email only.

Helen

/links


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone

just to let you know that we have 2 embies snuggling in tonight        
Its been a long day but am resting now and had a lovely acu tx late this afternoon

Also we had to pay for freezing it seems things are changing at HH and with our pct as of 1st May apparently (for those having 1st ivf cycle and under 35y)



Beanie x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Beanie congrats on being pupo!

 to you


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Helen,

I would email the cons and ask him your questions. maybe have review that way? I.e you both agree on a protocol via email  and he puts the cycling sheet in your file plus prescription ?
alternatively go in and ask to speak to a cons directly, sometimes by going in it is easier, as they accept you see somebody. Anna Carby is an excellent cons and very nice maybe if she works that day ( she is on the floor too with other docs) you can ask to see her for 10 mns? 

It is innacceptable that you have had no review, how are they going to organise your cycle at the coordination meeting if there are  no notes from cons?  

Lots of    your way.

Beanie, congrats Hun, you are PUPO  

welcome Em  

Future Mummy


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Beanie1 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> just to let you know that we have 2 embies snuggling in tonight
> Its been a long day but am resting now and had a lovely acu tx late this afternoon
> ...


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Beanie, congratulations on being PUPO!

Mini the levels are rising and only 10 days to go to the scan  

Helen, can HH be more useless   If you know who your consultant is (how do you find out, I've never seen anyone senior?) then I would email them to outline your concerns and your questions. Maybe you should write a letter of complaint too about how your case has been treated?


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Gillydaffodil said:


> Beanie, congratulations on being PUPO!
> 
> Mini the levels are rising and only 10 days to go to the scan
> 
> Helen, can HH be more useless  If you know who your consultant is (how do you find out, I've never seen anyone senior?) then I would email them to outline your concerns and your questions. Maybe you should write a letter of complaint too about how your case has been treated?


Finally got stuff sorted today! They managed to fit a review in, move my co-ord app back and without changing treatment dates. Phew! I don't know who my consultant is either - it's rather bizarre how so much happens to us while we anonymously move through the system. Still think it shouldn't have been so difficult - but oh well!

Congrats on being PUPO Beanie


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats Beanie on being PUPO it's great news and fantastic that they allowed you to put 2 back.  WIll have to pick your brains about paying for freezing.

Well on my part the injections are getting better yesterday and today didn't hurt anywhere near as much as previously.  Need to phone my Accu lady and book some Accu.  I've put it off because I expected major headaches but they haven't arrived  . Think I will just therefore book for before and after ET for the recommended three sessions.  Stressing now because AF hasn't arrived and I'm four days late, is this normal?  Just don't want to delay stimming for an extra week but if that's what my body thinks I suppose then that's what has to be.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Pushoz great to hear that the injections are going well.  Where is that stupid witch when you need her  

Helen I'm so pleased that you have got your appt.  They can obviously get themselves into gear when pressurised! I still think you should write in an complain though. I plan to ask on Wed who my consultant is.  When I did IUI at another hopsital we knew who we came under even though we only saw her twice in 6 mths.  At HH I feel pushed from pillar to post  

Has anyone gone for counselling at the HH?  I had my first session on Monday and have another on the 22nd June.


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Gillydaffodil said:


> Pushoz great to hear that the injections are going well. Where is that stupid witch when you need her
> 
> Helen I'm so pleased that you have got your appt. They can obviously get themselves into gear when pressurised! I still think you should write in an complain though. I plan to ask on Wed who my consultant is. When I did IUI at another hopsital we knew who we came under even though we only saw her twice in 6 mths. At HH I feel pushed from pillar to post
> 
> Has anyone gone for counselling at the HH? I had my first session on Monday and have another on the 22nd June.


I was considering the counseling too. How much does it cost at HH? How did it go?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

The counselling is free. We only had one session so can't really comment. she was nice tho


----------



## beckic1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi girls,

I am only 4 days into down ****** with burserelin - so thinking about this is probably premature - but I know that I have to do a pregnancy test that HH will give me and that if a BFP ( ) I will have to go for a scan at 6 weeks - but on another forum I use the girls always go for beta testing in the early stages.  Do you know if that is something that HH offers - or do we just have to sit it out and hope for the best?

Hope everyone is doing well,

B x x x x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Becks - I am the HCG queen!!   HH used to do Beta tests but they have changed to pee sticks. Not sure why! anyway my first 2 cycles were chemical pgs and the levels were not risiing and eventually M/C. So when they changd to pee sticks i told them i wanted a blood test. I judt tuened up and they did it, i expplained  my history and they agreed, I then went on to have another just in case. It was fine but now i am stressing so much that its not rising quick enough that its making me feel ill!! I'm not sleeping either!  
So what I am saying is that ignorance is bliss!! I wish i had never had the tests done in the first place. If you are pg it will show up on the stick. Mine did, I didn;t believe it would but it did.( 5 times! )  

I have had 3 blood tests and my friend who is a nurse is going to do another one next week to ease my mind! 

Don't worry about the HCG it just ,messes with your head as you start comparing with others and then it makes you paranoid!  

If you want it and HH won;'t do it you can pay £40 to get them to do it, i did on my 3rd!! They refused to do it for free!!


----------



## beckic1 (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks so much for the reply Mini - and congrats on your BFP and crossing everything for you that the bloods show fantastic results next week.  Sorry you arent getting much sleep - god it doesn't get any easier does it!!!!    
Bx x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello all,

Haven't been on here for a while as we've been on holiday and its been busy since we got home!

Hope that everyone is well and alls good.

We start our treatment next month and I'm now worried I haven't done enough in preparation to give us the best chance possible.
I've lost two stone, am taking follic acid every day, am eating super healthy, don't drink alcohol and trying to be calm! I'm planning to do accupuncture when it all starts at HH on the days they recommend.

Is there anything else I can do, or have I missed anything?? I'd really appreciate any advice!

Thanks in advance

Bozzy  

PS What does pupo stand for??


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bozzy - You've done everything you can chick!! Has DH cut down on alcohol and does he smoke? If so, stop!!  

You could join a cycle buddie thread on here, where everyone is going through tx at the same time. So yours will be July/Aug, they may be open for business now!! But don't leave us!!  

Stress Hmmmm you wait til you get your BFP!! I've not known stress like it!  

PUPO means pregant until proven otherwise, basically when someone has had ET


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks....

I'm so confused about everything! Think I'm going slowly mad 

Just going to take one day at a time with this!

Take care all.

xxxxx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Old timer whizzing by. 
Congrats to the recently pg - Dotty and Mini.
EBW - cant believe it has come round so fast! Hope it all goes well.

Bettyx


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello all!

Hope that you had a good day 

Just another one of my silly questions.................

I'm paranoid that we aren't getting enough good stuff in and was thinking about supplemets. I take 400 mcg of folic acid daily, but was thinking of DH. He doesn't smoke or drink ( good boy!) or have any problems but could anyone advise a good supplement for us to take?? There are so many on the market, I don't know where to start.

Thanks all.

Bozzy
xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

You could take pregncare and co-enzyme Q10

DH can take selenium and zinc. If he goes on a herbal website or google mens fertility it will show him what he needs to take. I can't remember what DH took. 

Eat lots of spinach and asparagus


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

I had my DH taking Q10 and multi vitamins


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all
well I'm officially going mad now in this 2ww.....over analysing every twinge!  9 days to go!!!

Bozzy - we took the Zita West supplements ... the supplements for you contain everything you need including folic acid, zinc, selenium, coenzyme q10 etc, and the supplements for DH again were a multi vitamin including zinc, selenium, L-arginine, L-carnitine, coenzyme q10... all important for the little swimmers  .   Also took ZW's Vital DHA which contains omega 3 and 6

Mini - hope you are ok, not long for your scan  

Beanie x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Bozzy, both of us are on the Zita West vits.  Have been for 18 mths now.  Must admit that DH is better at remembering them than me!!

Beanie, hang on in there.  It is so easy to over analyse everything.  Treat yourself to the cinema or an exhibition.  During the 2ww DH and me turned into tourists in our own city  

Please keep your fingers crossed for us tomorrow.  Its the second attempt at a review appt, I just hope that we get all the extra MF tests we want done.  i just hope they don't cancel on us again or mess up.  I swear I will complain to the CX if they do!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Anyone who manages to get their DH to take vits on a regular basis is a miracle worker!!!!

Gilly - good luck for tomorrow.  I'm there for a scan at 12pm, will we cross paths?

Scooter


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow Gilly  . The female consultant Dr Hall (can't remember her 1st name  ) was really good at answering our questions - I had about 15 of them   .

We're off on holiday tomorrow to Rhodes for 2 weeks  , will keep my fingers crossed for all of you that need it - especially minni    and EBW   

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

catherine - have a great time on your hols, can I come!  

Gilly - Hope all goes well tomorrow!!


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Good luck with your review tomorrow Gilly  

x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

For supplements try for both you and DH
Pycnogenol And Resveratrol ( they are antioxidants and remove free radicals)


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Scooter, they call me Jesus    We just have them somewhere in the kitchen where he hangs around whilst getting his breakfast and we have had many years of taking vits (non fertility ones though) so he has been well tranined.  Appt is at 10:30am

Catherine, have a lovely holiday, you deserve it.  

Mini only 5 more sleeps till your scan  

Hi all, thanks for the good wishes today


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

OK, I believe I have the best trained DH      he takes his vits , as many as I tell him to take and does not complain  
Seriously, he does not take them all year round, and we eat fresh produce and lots of veg and fruits and fish , but once in a while it is good. I got him some MACA and DH who usually does not see much difference when he takes vits , noticed after 2 weeks that he has more energy and also down there too! TMI  , apparently he feels there is more sperm available too   it is apparently known as a fertility herb for men! he always had a good sperm count but I think this might make it even better. Just thought I would share this with you girls   
He also takes some multivitamins from time to time, zinc, vit C , lutein . At the moment I have given him some wheat germ oil and fish oils . but that is a one off.

As for me I am on agnus castus and so far I am day 21 of my cycle which is better after day 18 last cycle after IVF. Also no spotting. I also take some vit C and zinc and folic acid, B12, iron and B6. 
Taking some barley grass too and MSM just for a month, as detox. I feel better. 
Oh and we both take some vit D for a month .

I should retrain as a herbalist and kinesiologist I would do very well , so many people take vits nowadays. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gilly, how did the review go? 

Catherine, have lovely holidays  

Future Mummy


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all, you'll be glad to hear that the appt went ahead . We had to wait ½ hr but it was worth it as we saw Anna Carby who knew her stuff. She was very thorough and took us through the whole cycle, discussing the drug dosage and reactions at each stage. She was really happy with my lining, the number of eggs collected (10) and that 6 fertilised with ICSI and that they were good enough to take to blast. She was not surprised that only two made it to transfer though as she said that this is common and it is unusual to have more survive or to even freeze blasts.

I asked about DH's sperm sample. Count was good but normal forms were only 15% (WHO guidelines is 30%) and forward movement was 30%. The good news is that because the count was good when the sample was prepared in the lab forward movement went up to 90%. During IUI we never made it past 60% so it is an improvement. She said she wasn't duly concerned with the sample, yes we needed ICSI but they had something to work with and she would have been more concerned if the count was a lot lower and the figures were in single units. She didn't feel that at this stage she could recommend further male tests as we had a good cycle and were unlucky that it was not successful. She said that IVF has to be seen as a package of three cycles and not everyone is lucky first time round. She certainly didn't think that doing chromosome tests would help us at this stage, nor would it protect me from another mc. She did agree to do my blood clotting tests so at least that will rule any problems out if we are successful next time round. I think she wasn't best pleased that I had asked my GP to do some of the other tests. When asked about improvements we could make for the next cycle she said that she wasn't a fan of vits and preferred people to eat well instead. She said that no alcohol for both of us would be good but she is not strict about this. Keeping it to 4-5 units per week is what she can recommend but then again it was up to us and she could not guarantee that was going to make any difference to the sperm sample next time round.

Next cycle will see me on the slightly higher dose of Gonal-F (225) and, because I started spotting on day 10 of the 2ww and full bleed on day 11 I will be on intra-muscular progesterone injections next time round. DH is besides himself because I cannot do these and he will have to overcome a big syringe phobia to even be in the same room. And they hurt to boot!

She said that they are now taking booking for the August/Sept cycle and would hope that our funding comes through in time for this. In the meantime I have to do my blood clotting blood tests, have a baseline scan and do a mini co-ord appt to go through my drugs.

Oh and she had the nicest dress I have ever seen on a doctor and the highest heeled shoes with straps round her ankles (very s&m) that I have seen in RL! She was a right Carrie Bradshaw [grin]


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, glad you had a good, informative experience with Anna Carby and that she answered all your questions. It sounds like everything is being done to give you the best chances for the next cycle.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

She was wearing a nice semi-fitted black and white dress (Coast?) with big bow on the back.  Probably what I would wear to a wedding or posh party/exhibition launch not sit in a windowless room talking about sperm samples!  It was the shoes that did it for me.  They were a bit full on with red soles.  She popped out for some paper work and I mentioned the shoes to DH (needless to say he had not noticed) when she walked back in his eyes popped out and he had to clap his hand over his mouth


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

That sounds like a great review, Gilly - I am glad I pressed to get one now, I only hope mine is that informative . Though I bled early too and the thought of those injections makes me go eep!

Anna did one of my scans in black pointy knee high boots and fishnet tights!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bobbi - have you changed your name!!      Don't leave us!!     

Gilly - OMG was anna wearing christian Louboutin shoes!!!         Shes lovely. I remember when i had my FET and i was dying for a pee after the ET and the toilet was locked i was hopping up and down in my gown and she trotted up in her shoes and nice dress., I felt like a right frump!! Anyway she tried to help by checking the door again as it sticks, and there was no one in there!! No other doc would of even talked to me!!  

Glad it went well anyway!!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Christian Louboutin shoes!!! Is that what the red soles are?  Blimey!!!
Out of interest, how old is she?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Dunno, no idea!! Yes C.Lou has red soles, its his trade mark., If you watch davina on BB she wears them sometimes.

I nearly had an orgasm is harrods once looking at them!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.louboutindiscount.co.uk/?gclid=CPP0s6nclJsCFWIB4wodyjp3pg    

/links


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

dropping by to say hi.  computer v sick and already have no time to post anything.

Hope everyone is ok and that (new computer willing hopefully in the next couple of months) to be back to see how you all are xxx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hope everything goes well for you EBW,  

Mini can't find them on the website but yeah they are those kind of shoes and not the tame ones if you know what I mean!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, Lots of      

Future Mummy


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi everyone  

I am new to this board. I am about to start my third and final ICSI at Hammersmith. I feel I know everyone at the hospital and feel bad going there knowing everyones thinking, oh it didnt work and she is back AGAIN!!!

Mr Trew is our consultant and we are doing the treatment privately. I have just turned 40 so am fully aware of the limited chances but there is always hope I guess

I am just waiting for my next cycle to start - was meant to be today - but still no AF.   
Is there anyone is my position ? i.e. waiting to cycle this month...this is such a massively long thread so sorry if someone has already posted this information. 

Good luck everyone x

love jlc x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

EBW... Best of luck. Look forward to hearing your news 

Hi jlc


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

JLC, welcome hun   and lots of     

Future Mummy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

EBW - good luck!

Scooter


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Morning All  

Hi Mrs GG and Future Mummy  

I am an early riser - even on a sunday!! I have just come-on so I guess I will start my injections tomorow morning, funny that I have been through this before but I am SO nervous. 

I have a question tho'. When I last had my treatment Oct 07 I had the usual Hep B and C test done. This time round when we saw our Cons, he said we didnt need to do it again as it had been done 'recently'. However the Co-ord nurse rang on Friday to say that we will have to do it again before i start my treatment. Dont have any problem with that, however she rang me at 4.28 Friday, - missed call and when i rang back they did not answer. She asked me to call her Saturday morning - i forgot - so here I am on Day one of cycle, due to start drugs tomorrow and no knowing if I will have to wait to do Hep B and C test before i start the injections

Anyone had similiar experience? Dont want to delay the kick off of this cycle any longer than necessary. 

thank you  jlc xxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Sorry i've not been back for a while.  Moving house and limited internet access have been the main problems.  Well we have recently returned home after our second ICSI cycle at HH.  We had 2 blasts transferred on wednesday, to test next sunday and my god it is a lot harder than last time.  I had some cramping yesterday morning ut other than that everything else feels pretty normal.  
Good look to everyone going through tx at the mo, big hugs

Lou xxxxx


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Tomorrow i have got my 1st scan, i defiantly think this 2 week wait from the BFP has been the worse. Quite nervous about tomorrow, hope it goes well.

Things are going well. Have been having the occasional cramping, breast were tender but not as much now. They still are nice and big which is nice as i am usually a size A. DH likes them too  . I am 6 weeks 3 days i think and over the last week tiredness has kicked in am shattered. Also have been gagging the last couple of days and eating like a horse.

Thinking of you all. x


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Dottylotty and Mini - hope that your scans go well today.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

M/C last night and still going on this morning


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Mini, Im so sorry. Have you been to the clinic for a scan to confirm? I had so many heavy bleeds during both my bfps.
What a nightmare day you must be having, you poor thing.


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Mini - I am so sorry.  Was hoping that this was a sticky one for you.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks girls. Yes went to have my scan. The lining is clear and everthing has moved down to the cervix. I have to go back next week to check everything is ok. 

I got back and I think the sac and stuff in it came out. It was a membrane thing and was grey in colour under the blood. SOrry that was TMI. so at least i won't need a D&C. 

There is more blood to come apparently, unless she meant the clot??  

I'm in shock as the after math hasn't started yet!!  

I think i need some tests on M/C. I've had level 1s and they were ok. think i need to look deeper now unless its my eggs as i've had 2 chems and now this?? Arrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh     

EBW had a girl (as we all know!!! ) Can't remember her name, i'll find out!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=198158.0


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Mini I am so sorry to hear your news.  Please ask them to refer you to the recurrent m/c clinic.  Kick up a fuss if you have to. 
Take care of yourself.


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Mini that is so sad      I agree with Gilly that you should insist extra help. You deserve it. Take it easy hun.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Mini I'm so sorry to hear your news, look after yourself

Scooter


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Mini - so sorry to hear your news.  Take care

Lou xxx


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

Mini im so sorry to hear your bad news. xx

I went for my scan yesterday and 1 of my 2 embryos have stuck. We saw the sack and a tiny white blur which is the baby. We even saw the heart beat which was amazing. Wasnt sure if it would be too early as im only 6 weeks 4 days but could defiantly see the flicker on the screen.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Mini, 
I am so sorry sweetie    
it could be something else than your eggs, really it could be the lining , some immune issue.. Good idea to get more tests about M/C and immune issues. 
I wish there was something I could say or do to make it better       

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Dotty,
Great news about your scan   lots of    for a wonderful 8MW!
Future Mummy


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats on your scan and seeing a heartbeat Dotty.

I am going for my first follicle monitoring day8 scan tomorrow (Am taking clomid 50mg). *Can anyone tell me how long the appointment will be? *It is for 230pm and the consultant said only 10 mins but I was wondering if you usually have to wait around for ages like in the gyno centre?

Thanks!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Dotty - fantastic!

JPS - I had a scan last week booked in for 12pm and had to wait 20mins.  I find you don't have to wait so long when you have a pm appointment. Good luck

I had my HSG today. It took them 30mins to place the catheter to inject the dye - not v pleasant!  Going to see Mr Trew on Friday to hopefully get the go ahead

Scooter


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Mini I am so sorry to hear your news. I was so pleased for you and cant begin to imagine what you are going through.

gentle   xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mini sorry to here your news hopefully the aftermath won't be as bad as you expect it to be.  Will be thinking of you.


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

I'm sorry to barge in here when I haven't been here for so long but just thought I'd let those who might remember me like Future Mummy, Mrs GG and EBW that yesterday I saw my first ever positive HPT test after 7 years of ttc and over 2.5 years of IVF.  It's obviously very very early days but I am just so grateful to have got this far which is further than I was beginning to believe we would ever get especially with a FET!

I'm so sorry to hear Mini's sad news and happy to see Dotty's good news.

To everyone else - loads of luck and don't give up hoping 'cos it can and does work.

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## beckic1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi girls 

I started my buserelin injections two weeks ago - due to go for my supressed scan tomorrow morning- and as expected AF came on day 28 like clockwork - however after 7 days she is still here. I always bleed for two days then have spotting for a further two - and this happened as normal - except that the spotting didnt go away and then yesterday spotting stopped being brown and became pink and today I have had a proper red bleed - not only when I wipe (sorry TMI) but also in the toilet.
I really havent felt that great the last few days - with headaches, bloating, hot flushes - and just starting to worry now that something is wrong.

Is this normal? Did anyone else have a longer AF?

Mini - I am so sorry about your sad news hunni.  Thinking of you.

Good luck to everyone,

Bx x x  x x x


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

I remember you Sarah, what fantastic news.  I am so happy for you and DH.

Love gaye x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sarah, Hi darling   I am so so happy to hear about your BFP    Congratulations to you and DH.
Take care and have a wonderful 8MW  

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Yay! Sarah, what great news. Im glad you popped back to tell us


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi everyone...thisis my second ICSI (the last one was in November last year and was a chemical preg)...feeling different this time, much less stressed - guess I know what's coming up for me more. Anyway, I've been through the Buserelin blues and now I'm on day 11 stimming, and feeling like I'm slightly hysterical (laughter) most of the time. Please god tomorrow they tell me I can inject the ovulation drug for ec on Monday....I've got 16 growing away but it's the quality that's important...any thoughts about drinking pineapple juice? Nuts? Any other post ec advice? I've kind of forgotten how it was last time and it would be good to have a few nuggets of advice up my sleeve...anyone going in for ec on Monday, I'll be the one with really mad hair...please do say hello! x Mel


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mel

Good luck with having EC on Monday.  I'm at HH tomorrow for my scan but I'm assuming that EC will be Wednesday as opposed to Monday.  We're booked for 7.10 tomorrow so if you're there tomorrow say hi, I'm about 5ft 6 with glasses and mousy blonde hair which is usually tied back.

Pushoz


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mini
Sorry to hear what happened, I have been following your FF Diary, but when i did not hear any more, i came to HH site to check, this is sad for me.
But what i can say is please take time to heal, you are a strong lady and would be ready to go again soon.
It may be a good idea to arrange to see Dr Gorgy for immune testing and treatment, he has a personal one to one with people.
With Gorgy, immedately someone is pregnant, he gives ivig, to help hold the baby, then he does regular scans and blood tests and would give intralipids or ivig depending on result.
I know a lady who has had 3 M/C, but since she has been with Gorgy she is now 12wks, he keeps a close eye on you until you are safe.
Immune test and treatment can be expensive, and you can cylce in any clinic you want but use him for the immune aspect.
Take time to heal Hun!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

mini


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Girls

Not been on here for a long time now but have a qst and was hoping that somebody could help me please?

Firstly I hv blocked tubes and therefor underwent IVF last year which resulted in my gorgeous little boy who is now 5 months old, I want to know if there is a procedure that you can have to unblock tubes?

Also if not then how much is a cycle of IVF with possible ICSI at Hammersmith, I decided I would like another baby so looking into it now so that I can save as he will be about 2 by the time I try again, any info would be a great help.

Thanks

J xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Well i've just tested and OMG it was a   still can't believe it.  Good luck to all those still waiting

Lou x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Lou - Fantastic, Congratulations!  

J - sorry I can't help you with any of your questions but all the best for trying for number 2

Mel - good luck for tomorrow

Well I've been given the go-ahead for FET.  Mr Trew said there was a 75% chance that I would have some scarring on my uterine wall but it's fine -phew!  I'm hoping to start d/r on Saturday as long as I can get my drugs sorted out in time.  A nurse is supposed to be phoning me tomorrow.

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine although it's a bit too warm for my liking!

Scooter


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats great news Scooter.  Good luck

love gaye


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Lou

Congrats on your BFP.

I am also posting some good news today. DH and I are ten weeks pregnant today. We have been closely monitored and had three scans and seen my cons and urologist to keep an eye on me.

On Wed we saw Beanie wave at us from the US scan which was an amazing moment.

I would just like to say thanks to you all for your support from when I first joined your thread. I wish you all the luck in the world and hope your dreams come true.

Shrimper xx


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Shrimper - that's fantastic news.  Congratulations.  You and DH must be so pleased


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Shrimper and Loubes - Congratulations on the fantastic news.  I have to say shrimper I was a bit surprised that you hadn't started Tx at HH yet but now I knwo the reason.  Hope everything goes well over the coming months.

Had my scan today and EC is going to be either Wednesday or possibly Thursday although Wednesday is more likely.  We have now got 16 follies compared to 8 on Friday and all are in double figures with a few smaller ones that weren't measured.  So it's fingers crossed for the next couple of days.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Loubes and Shrimper, congratulations!  
Pushoz, lots of   for EC, it is looking good!  
Future Mummy


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I need your advice please. I had my 8 day scan this morning and its not good news I'd afraid. I only have 3 follicles, 2 between 14-15mm and one between 10-11mm. I responded very poorly in this cycle. My previous cycles werent much better (11 and 6) but at least there was a better chance. 

I've been told that there is a good chance the cycle will be cancelled. I am just totally gutted, this is our last try.  I am going in on Wednesday for another scan. Has anyone experienced this before? Any hope for me?

jlc xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

JLC   Don't let them cancel it!  Your follies are good sizes and will grow more. Jameson had less follies and has just given birth to a baby boy! They wanted to cancel her tx too. If fact she was having twins but one disapeared.   
The only thing that cancelling would do, would let you get your money back on the EC, unless you are NHS? 

Shrimper - I thought you were preggers!! Congrats hun   

Loubes - well done chick


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by to say to JLC that i insisted they carry on my cycle with k even though i only had one decent follie then 2 by ec. Now look at me!

 to anyone who needs them and congrats to others who need them too xxx


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Dear Mini Upsy and EBW

Thank you so much for your response.    
Gawd.....I feel a little hopeful now. I am so dreading the next scan. A male doctor did my scan and have to say was quite clinical about the whole thing. Dont know his name and hope i dont get him the next time. 
I am 'overdosing' on nuts and water and   (lol)
I will let you know, thanks again for the reassurance

best wishes to everyone
xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

JLC, 3 follies can mean 2 or 3 embies, quality may be better than last time even!
Lots of     for EC

EBW, I like your new avatar photo   they are so cute !

Future Mummy


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Thought I would give you a quick update on how it went today with my scan at 22 weeks.

Both twins look healthy.  They were able to get all the measurements they needed off one, but the other was lying face down so they were unable to check the face properly, although what they saw everything looked fine.  Have another scan in 3 weeks, and then one at 28 weeks, 33 weeks and 36 weeks as it is twins.  The only issue at this stage is that I have a low lying placenta.  

We were able to find out the sex of one of them today.  the one that wouldn't show us HIS face was more than happy to show us HIS bits.  The other one, they weren't able to see today what it was.


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you ladies, that is so lovely of you. Sounds like you will have your hands full already eh Ellen if you have a little boy who is happy to show you his bits - sounds like my DH - HA HA!!

Mini - how did you know?

Pushoz - wow, EC will be very soon, it is all coming along so quickly.

Hi to everyone else I have missed, hope you all aren't over heating xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Shrimper -I dont know, When you posted that you were pg, i thought, well i know!   Maybe you said something about AF being late or something!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Thank you ladies I've just about got used to the idea now.  We have our scan on 13th July so just hoping and praying that everything is well.

Shrimper - congratulations chick and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Love Lou xx


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Does anyone know what to do with my progesterone blood test? I had my second follicle tracking scan today and the scanner told me to have a progesterone test in 7 days. I have just got home and thought he gave me no form... Do I just turn up at the bloodtest department between 7 and 9am?

Then what do I do? Ask for the results to be sent to the ivf unit? The scanner man didn't even make another appointment so I am not sure what'll happen. Will they contact me with the results and get me to go in again? IT's my first clomid cycle at HH.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

JPS - Just got to the ivf unit between 7 and 9am and tick on the form that you want a blood test and wait and wait and wait!!!!  you don't need to book. They will phone you later in the day if anything needs to be changed with your meds and will let you know if you need anymore scans etc.


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

*Mini* said:


> JPS - Just got to the ivf unit between 7 and 9am and tick on the form that you want a blood test and wait and wait and wait!!!! you don't need to book. They will phone you later in the day if anything needs to be changed with your meds and will let you know if you need anymore scans etc.


Thanks hun. That's really helpful. How are you doing today? If I turn up at 7 will there be a shorter wait or is there no best time?

I had my second follicle tracking scan with clomid 50mg and had one dominant 18mm folli so  to god I will ovulate. He hasn't booked another scan for this cycle but from what you've said maybe they will after my results. Do they let you know the results that day? He said I should ov in the next 2 days and to go for a progesterone test in 7 days but I thought it is better to have that 7dpo. OPKs are still negative so maybe I will just turn up again 7dpo If I can see it from charting....


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't know about clomid and the tracking thingy you are having, i only know about the full blown ivf scans!!! 

are you having tx this month or is it just a tracking month to see what you do next? Yes they will let you know that day. Afternoon before 5pm.  Yes i would get there for 7am. I'm a lazy **** and get there at 9am!!! I did manage it for 7.30am once and was out by 8am and in work for 9am. Miracle!!


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not having treatment just 50mg clomid with scans to see what it's doing as I haven't been ovulating naturally. I get 6 months of this.


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Girls

Hope that you're all well.  Had EC today and I have to say it was a bit chaotic today as they had 16 ladies in for EC.  They couldn't get us out quick enough.  Anyway the good news is that they managed to get 12 eggs so fingers crossed for a good fertilisation rate.

Pushoz


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

pushoz said:


> Girls
> 
> Hope that you're all well. Had EC today and I have to say it was a bit chaotic today as they had 16 ladies in for EC. They couldn't get us out quick enough. Anyway the good news is that they managed to get 12 eggs so fingers crossed for a good fertilisation rate.
> 
> Pushoz


That's wonderful! FX for you!


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi everyone. 

Just a quick update I went in today for a second scan (Day 10) and they found 4 follies ( 18, 17, 14 and 11mm), (Day 8 were 15.14 and 10) A few others too small to mention.  Was told little chance of fertilization given my history on previous cycles. Have to carry on with same dose and have another scan on Friday - day 13. And then make decision whether to go ahead with EC or cancel cycle. 

Losing hope fast. 

Pushoz, great news with EC. Good luck 


jlc xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

There was a lady having a scan there today and she came out crying, felt so sorry for her    Its just pants  
Had my scan and everything has gone   but its good that i don't have to have D&C. Then when i got all the way home they phoned to say they want me to have a blood test to check levels have gone down      why oh why couldn't they have told me when i was there!   Now i have to battle with the traffic tomorow morning  

JLC - sorry about your news hun. am     you get to EC


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mini   big hugs hun, hope you managed to get to the hospital ok today x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

JLC, 4 follies is not bad! you already have 2 good size ones. Hammersmith docs are always so pessimistic. Sending you lots of    

Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

JLC - ditto what FM said.  Hope you have good news on Friday, it's worth a try to go to EC.     

love gaye


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Just catching up on news after my 2 weeks away...

Minni - Im so sorry hun   . I was sure you had 'made it' and was really happy for you   . Take time to heal hon  

What has EBW called her baby? Has anyone heard how they are?

JLC - push for EC hon! I dont see why they advise cancelling cycles when there are worthy follicles, its quality not qauantity after all.

We had a fab holiday in Rhodes, feeling really relaxed and happy  . DH bought me an eternity ring which helped  

Catherine


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi All

haven't had a chance to read back properly but Mini i am soo sorry to hear your news just dont know what to say sending you big   and hope you will have a chance to find out more at your follow up  

Well i have been absent from here as was admitted to hospital 9 days after ET with OHSS, i was in for 10 days, discharged home on mon but still uncomfortable and still have a large tum.  But i do have some good news.... I got a   still cant believe it.  Have my scan with HH on 13th

I'll read back now to catch up



Beanie x


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations Beanie.  Sorry to hear you haven't been well.  I am sure it will all be worth it on 13th!

EBW's little girl is called Emily


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Mini   

Beanie - congratulations!  Hope you're feeling better now, it must have been awful

JLC - good luck

Pushoz - great news!

Catherine - it's amazing how diamonds can always make things better!!

I start down regging on Saturday!

Scooter


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Beanie- congratulations on your BFP x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by between feeds (no mean feat as this heat is playing havoc with appetites in this house and snacking seems to be the order of the day.

JLC re what FM said.  Look what HH said to me re the cycle that resulted in K.  Basically, "give up your eggs are rubbish and its not going to work with your eggs"  I only had one decent follie up to the day before EC I think

Congrats Beanie on your bfp heres to a happy healthy pgy.

Did I read that the hall of fame needs a new organiser again?  I cant be 100% sure but if its the case I may be able to take over again in a few weeks when things settle down here.

Mini, thinking of you x

As for me, struggling a bit post op much much more than last time. Still on major painkillers but it is getting better. E is doing ok, and K thinks she is the "bees knees" as it were. 

Couple of pics on the announcement thread and I am also on ******** if anyone fancies friending up!

Anyway gotta go, someone has decided the last snack aint enough.

keep the faith ladies miracles can happen.


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning,

Congrats Beanie on your bfp  

Mini, thinking of you xx

As for me I started down regging on 1st 3 days ago I have a scan booked for 21st.

Lisa xx


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello Everyone 

Hope u are all well and enjoying this gorgeous weather! 
Thank you so much for your messages; for giving me hope and assurance.

I went for scan today at 11am and I am _finally _ going for EC on Monday YAY!!!! Only have four follies 14,17,20 and 22mm tho' but still I am going to try to be positive. As everyone says its sometimes only take one. I saw the Italian doc today and she was lovely...which made a nice change.

Congrats Beanie, what a lovely end to your story...x

(Thank you FM, Catherine, Mini; EBW;Scooter, Gaye  and xxx)

have a fab weekend ....'til monday

jlc x


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Congratulations Beanie on your BFP.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations Beanie!

Great news on EC on Monday JLC!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello all,

Wonder if I can ask for some advice..please??

I have very irregular periods plus I had a  2nd ectopic pregnancy in April.I have had a period since the ectopic.

Anyway, I'm due to start IVF this month, when my period starts but I have no idea when it'll be. I know its only July 3rd but I'm keen to get started. I did speak to a nurse  about this and she said that they could give me something to make me bleed. So do you think it's worth me giving the nurse a call on Monday ?? The longer I wait, the more stressed I'm getting.

What would you do? 

Thanks in advance.

Bozzy
xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

JLC, 4 follies is actually a good result and the size is very good too. I don't understand what those docs are talking about   good news you have EC on Monday      
Have a nice week end all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Beanie- Congrats!! What great news. We have our dating scan this tuesday (cant wait) and then our nuchal fold one the week after.

Hope everyone is OK. APologies for the short post and only one personal, am mega busy as i have onlu just started to get my energy levels back to be able to do normal stuf like cook, clean and shopping etc!! went out for lebanese last night (yum!!)

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Beanie , great news! congratulations  

Shrimper, lots of    for Tuesday  

Have a nice week end all ,

Future Mummy


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

All the best for Tuesday Shrimper.

Well, I got the letter today and true to Anna Carby's word we are starting drugs in Aug and having ICSI in Sept    I really didn't think it would happen that quickly and I had psyched myself up for an Oct cycle. Only thing is that I need to organise a baseline scan (AF expected any day now) and a co-ord appt in pretty short notice.  Does anyone know if we can just have a 1-2-1 with the nurse about drugs etc and not have to go through the whole co-od appt thing? Anna Carby wanted someone to go through the progesterone injections with us as DH will have to do them and he went very white at the thought of it.  I think its going to take some work bless him!

Also, by my very rough calculations my downregging scan would be due towards the end of a 1 week holiday abroad.  Will they let me down reg for a few extra days?  We don't want to cancel the holiday as it has been arranged since last winter and if anyone needs a week in the sun visiting family, friends and the god children its us.  Any experiences of the HH being flexible like this?  Their letter is full of 'if you do not keep appts your cycle will be cancelled' jargon. Help!!


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey everyone

Well I had ET today, and it was erm an interesting experience. Embryo-wise, a little sad but OK - on Thursday there were 7 of which 4 were good, but this morning just one was still growing - little fighter! So a pretty disappointing rate of success - and it's our last go, so let's hope that this little fella implants and is a happy bunny quickly!

However, I had quite a day of it - thye needed to do the et by sedation (I've got funny bits and without drugs, even a smear test is agony) - and so I waited 3 hours with iv fluids until they could find an anaesthetist...at one point the doctor wanted me to just go ahead with sedation. I found it all surreal and very stressful - of course I can handle pain for a bigger end goal, but i was really worried about how stressed my uterus would get being manhandled the way I knew it needed to be. Really hard to say no and wait, with an ever growing bladder!!!

Ah well, I'm home now and it's done...so send me some lovely thoughts....

You know, the staff there are completely fabulous - particularlythe nurse Carl who ran around to try to sort out an anaethestist for me. Just wish it had all been a little less stressful... x Mel


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Beanie, fab news! Good work!!

Scooter, hope today went well   Back into the madness!

Gilly, I had a 10 min co-ord appt with the nurse. Went through the paperwork and just asked if there was anything I wanted to go over, i saud no and i was free to go.

EBW, glad you are ok and on the mend. How are you coping with 2??

ouch Mel, that ET sounds painful. Rest up 

Helen


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mel sorry ET was stressful I have to say that mine yeaterday was fairly stressful all to do with the amount of water that I had to drink.

Shrimper I hope that everythign goes well on Tuesday with the scan.

to everyone else I hope things are going well.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats beanie   

mel - The worst bit is the growing bladder, its awful!!    your little one makes it.  

Gilly - If you have done the protocol before then they are happy with 1-1 with the nurse. I did it over the phone the last time (walking along my high st !!!    )


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Mel bless you. What a nightmare for you hun. Hope you are feeling a little better.   your little bean is stickie and getting snuggled in xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mel- congratulations on being PUPO x


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

I am going for a progesterone blood test on Tuesday on my first cycle of clomid (Which is going well). I think I will only be 4dpo... do you think they will take that into account? Also do they do an hcg blood test at the same time?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

4DPO is too soon to do HCG hun!! It needs to be at least 14 DPO


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mel, sounds horrible what you went through. But now you are PUPO and sending you lots of    
Regarding painful experience I have also joined the club  

I went to acu UCH on wednesday to have second scan and endometrial biopsy as I have a very thick endometrium and adenomyosis. The lining was so thick they wanted to check what is was made of ( I had this when I had lap and hyst in France 18 months ago andit is just old oestrogenic tissue that I don't get rid of , after IVF it is made worse, but they advise to double check. Thebn the guy said we do not advise an IVF. you have good tubes and good fert and you ovulate every month so why not an IUI ( never had one) with light stimulation with gonal F every 2 days. 
He said that due to my lining and adenomyosis I have the same chance with both treatment i.e 2%  , which I knew anyway, although I would have thought ity would be a bit more. 

He was surprised it was not tried before . 
Anyway, I said yes to the endometrial biopsy, which by the way is not a biopsy ( that usually is not too painful , as had one 3 years ago).
It ended up being a D and C where they scrapped all the extra lining and left me with just the minimum. I had no sedation not even paracetamol, no local anesthetic and the doc had to use forceps to go through cervix. I never had that , ET is never a problem for me, I can tell you it was horrible, and I saw stars. When it was finished they said you can stand up now. Well I could not. My legs were like cotton!
Anyway, their view is that by doing a " biopsy" they help the womb lining to regenerate itself with new tissue and then the implantation works better. All patients have that biopsy. Not sure if they usually scrap as much or if it was just for me as I have a very thick and " old tissue lining".
I asked before if it would be painful and they all said no without looking at me and said it would just be discomfort for 1 mn. 
Well it is a lie , it  hurts and it lasts a while !

Anyway, now I have a thin lining and hopefully all well for baseline scan at my next period, and then I start injecting , again ( I can't believe it) with gonal F, about 5/6 times, every 2 days with 225 units. So it is a light stim, no EC   and we will see. 
I was not going to cycle, I was going there to monitor my lining as a medical problem and have scan and maybe endometiral biopsy at some point, and was seen by a gyne doc first time, and not a fertility person and on wednesday I was transferred to the medical director who then suggested all that.

So they have sent the " biopsy" to the lab, and given me some antibiotics for one day and that's it.

I believe that Mrs Bigfish had that endometrial biopsy ( was it is also like a D and C?)  and then IVF there and we know the good results of it. This scrapping of most of the lining though is hell without any sedation. Also I had just ovulated so I thought they would want to do it the following month before ovulation but no they said it was fine.

Oh my goodness, girls, I am cycling again in about 10 days, I have ordered the drugs and that's it!   
If it does not work, then I will probably go and see dr Corgy for the immune testing and if need be some steroids and do one last IUI but the ACU at UCH does not really believe in NK testing and the guy does not want me to have the tests and take steroids . So I think it may be just one try at this clinic. And maybe one last try with IUI somewhere else with immune testing and treatment if this one does not work ( 2%) and that would be it for me .

I don't think I will have IVF again but then I did not think I was going to cycle next month.

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow FM that sounds fab!! Secret Broody went to UCh and they offered her IUI. she thought they'd gone mad!!    well. she was all set to do IVF and thought over xmas she would use home insemination kits, Nothing to lose and all that,  well on her birthday she got her BFP!!!!  

I know Mr T will not agtee to Immune testing, so not sure what i am to do either. I've often thought about IUI too. I asked the embryologist about my non fert and said was this the reasson i wasn't getting pg naturally and he said it was different to having tx. 

I'm thinking of changing clinics too but we have another go on NHS so just need to find out what clinics they are using. we have a choice of 5 apparently.  

I'm so excited for you!!! This feels like a fresh start for you. I might pop along to UCH and see what they say. Did they want your old notes? 

did you see Mr Serhal?


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way................................. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=199242.new#new


----------

